# Mummy May is getting married 7th Feb 2014 :)



## Mummy May

Okay so here goes eeeepppp :)

So I'm Lucy, engaged to Jason. I'm 23 and he is 24. Got engaged on Christmas day, biggest shock of my life!! 

We have a little girl who is 2 and a baby due in Feb 2013 and we live in a lovely house in the countryside :)

So we spoke to the vicar and have set our date for Friday 7th February 2014 in our village church, followed by our reception at 'Irton Hall' a place about 15 miles down the road, it is stunning and we will be their first wedding so getting a very good deal!

We don't have a 'theme' as such, just things that we like and I think were going for a pale green/pale pink colour scheme though this could change!
I'm thinking lots of bunting and have Mother bear on the case with her sewing machine!!

Were having quite a small ceremony (later in the day) with only very close friends and family there in the church with us (though the numbers soon add up!!), everyone else will be invited at night.

Were having a buffet style meal and each guest will have a bar token (handmade by me) instead of champagne for toasts because none of us actually like the stuff. Our evening guests will be having sandwiches and cakes as most people will have had the big meal and we don't want to feed everyone twice (keeping costs down!).

I will post links to things as I go along as I know how much you girls like photos :)

Can't believe I'm actually here!!

xx

Just updating! So far we have sorted -
*Church
*Venue
*Suits
*Photographer
*Cakes
*Favours
*Colour scheme
*Decorations
*Invites/Place Cards 
*Wedding car
*Disco


----------



## Mummy May

https://www.irtonhall.co.uk/ so this is our reception venue, we will actually be in the brand new function room being built (and as of yet unfinished!!) which is just off to the side of the building!!


----------



## Mummy May

https://www.bigtreestationery.co.uk/wedding-design-bunting.shtml These are the invites I'm thinking about going for (Lauren, I think we have quite similar styles!) as long as the lady comes back with a decent price lol! I would just be buying the day invites printed and a couple of the bunting multipacks for evening invites. There are some lovely ones on not on the high street but they are quite expensive and we don't want to spend loads on invites that will essentially be binned! xx


----------



## Mummy May

https://www.edenvalleyphotography.co.uk/ This is our photographer :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im hoping to get married around the same time and your way more organised than me!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I'm a bit obsessed with being organised lol! I have a hardback A4 book with lots of ideas and stuff in and then my lists and prices xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been doing a scrap book for a few months now but you have inspired me and tonight i have emailed the registry office and a photographer lol


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance: yaaaayyyy stalking!
Yes our invite style is deffo very similar!
The venue is gorgeous and how exciting that you'll be the first wedding, I bet they will put in extra effort to make it all run smoothly!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I've decided against those invites, She e-mailed me last night and wants £78 for 30 invites plus £12 postage and I'm not prepared to pay that. I want to try making my own but think I will mess it up but there are some pretty ones on light in the box if all else fails!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that does seem a lot for 30 invites! What are the ones like from light in the box ?


----------



## Mummy May

My save the dates are here! They are totally fabulous and we love them :) 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110987912484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

A very good price compared to a lot I've seen so very pleased.

E-mailed the venue on Tuesday (day after we went round) with a huge list of questions and they haven't been back in touch so I'm not at all impressed with that! I mean come on, you would think they would be wanting our money!!

I did pop down to the travel agents this morning, and I'm glad I did because its shown me that I don't want to get married abroad anyways :) 

xx


----------



## Mummy May

I am SO excited :happydance:

Irton Hall just got back to me - and they did apologise for the delay lol! But the price they gave us was £450 less than we thought was a good price. My lord I'm excited! There's no way we can't have our reception there now. I want to go dress shopping!!!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love the save the dates, which picture did you go for on them ?
:happydance: how exciting, do you know when you are going to book the venue?


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh I got the birds, I just love that stamp :) Hopefully going to book the venue in the next week or 2, they've held our date anyway but I've told him we want a contract or something to show what were paying for. Need to pay the photographer deposit too but I'm trying to wait until my car has had its MOT because I will need to pay for that lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

Good choice, it looks really good :)

I know what you mean, it's so hard having to hold back and pay for other things first, with wedding stuff I'm always so desperate to pay and it sort it before other things :haha:

Have you thought about what your going to do next after venue and photographer ?


----------



## Mummy May

Suits!!! If we put a deposit on them now then they will hold the price for us :) and hopefully then the baby will be born and leave me no time for a few weeks then I can go dress shopping yesssss!!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Just e-mailed the venue back to go and book in the next couple of weeks :) Eep! I was having a wobble on my venue as I did very much have my heart set on a place, but I would have to compromise literally everything else in my wedding to have that venue and I really don't wanna spend more than 5k on our wedding and the other venue would have atleast doubled that. Not worth it :) We can go there any time!! Very excited to book this venue now i'm happy. Its all full of ups and downs isn't it!! I want to go and look at dresses even though I can't try on or even buy anything - do you think anyone would mind if I did that? I mean its not like I'm wasting their time is it lol!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

I think the wobble happens to everyone! 
We went to view a venue and we both loved it for the rest of the day but it would mean having the ceremony in a conference room, it was really expensive and everything was extra! We then went to view our venue we picked and although it wasn't as different and unusual as the first venue it was £3000 cheaper as basic but there basic was everything included and everything is beautiful! For ages espesh OH kept saying it wasn't on the level as the other place but we were talking about it the other day and said we 100% made the right decision! I think it's just normal to question what your doing, it's a big thing at the end of the day!

No they shouldn't mind at all! Also you'll be able to book in for an appointment for after baby when your having a look around too, then you'll have something to look forward too :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yes! Its my birthday on 20th March so I could make an appointment to go in then to have another peep :) Eeps!

My stupid venue put a FB status up yesterday saying they had loadsss of wedding enquiries yesterday, BUT they haven't bloody gotten back to me yet! *stomps feet again!!* I want them to HURRY UP! I want to book the first wedding there (even if mine isn't first lol) and I want to have it booked before baby comes so that I don't have to worry about it. I know they have held the date for me and I don't actually have to worry about them giving it away but for my own peace of mind I want to pay the deposit and be done with it. Annndddddd breathe :)

xx


----------



## aly888

I still don't feel like our ceremony venue is the right venue, but only because the venue we really really wanted and were going to book decided to close all of 2013 for renovations :hissy: But our date was more important than the venue so we chose somewhere else. It's still beautiful, just not AS beautiful :lol: and it's a fraction of the price. But our reception venue is perfect

Deffo go to bridal shops. You may not be able to try any on but you can look at what colours you like and look good against you and you can look for your BM dress :)


----------



## aly888

Oh, and I would message your venue again. They might think they've responded or have lost track. Just give them a little nudge x


----------



## lozzy21

I would give them a ring, reminders get lost.


----------



## Mummy May

I only e-mailed yesterday aft to see when we could come in to pay the deposit so I will give them a day or 2 lol! I start maternity leave after this Sunday so I think I will get my bridesmaid out and we can go round some bridal shops :) 

Paid deposit on suits today and was given a discount even though we only want 2 - a discount of £25 so I was quite impressed - and the ladies were lovely! Paid £100 off and have £48 or something left to pay... but the boys don't have to get measured yet, and if we want to add more on then we can. Also got envelopes for my save the dates so in the process of sending those out too!

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yea I'd leave it a few days and see if they do, if they said they have lots of interest about weddings it might just mean your not the top of the list and their working their way through it!

Your on a role now with getting things booked up! Great that they gave you discount too, every bit helps :)


----------



## Mummy May

I should be at the top, I'm the only one with a date and I was first *stomps feet again* :rofl: :rofl: Nahh he e-mailed me back last night and were going in next week to do it, I literally do have priority though in all seriousness because we are their first wedding and we were first lol. They are tailoring everything to us and then they will have 1 structure (option) to work from for future weddings they may get... they will probs photograph our tables n crap too as they obv don't have any of that yet - but I literally do not mind because of how cheap it is. 

So I'm ordering some of that bunting - just one lot for now to check its actually alright stuff, then piles more if it is :D
SIL showed me her wedding box yesterday and she did her own invites... and thats got me back onto wanting to make my own so I'm gonna buy a little bit of stuff and give it a bash, if it looks crap I will sack it off as a bad job lol!
MIL brought up flowers yesterday (SIL2 best friend is a florist), it went like this...

MIL - ohh I think H wants to do flowers for Jason
Me - I don't think were going to have flowers
MIL - Yes but I think H wants to do them for Jason... for free
Me - Yeah, I don't think were going to bother with flowers 

:rofl:

I'm sorry but I'm not going to have flowers just because they're free! We haven't even thought about it yet!! Will probably do buttonholes but I haven't decided for me and MOH, I quite like the button posies. But hey! We will see soon enough.

We told MIL yesterday that our colours are pastel, so by today the whole family probably know... thats precisely why we aren't telling them anything just yet. SIL1 told me not too as they were the same with her, trying to butt in so I feel much better about it now.

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Glad they got back to you and how exciting about going back next week! Sounds fab that you are the first wedding, I really think they will go all out for you to make it perfect!

Do you know what kind of thing you want with your invites ? Like the ones you put before ?

:haha: ahhhh families are such a nightmare when it comes to weddings, Every person getting married I'm sure has at least that one person who wants to take over the day haha!


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeeek how exciting!


----------



## Mummy May

Took a small step to becoming 'healthier' and a non fat bride yesterday lol! Poor OH text me in the morning to say he felt like he had gotten fat over xmas (he thinks he's grown a double chin - he hasn't, but I know what its like to feel that way!) so I went to the fridge, cupboards etc, and threw ALL the crap away, all the crisps and chocolate and biscuits and generally shit food. Then I went to the supermarket and bought lots of lovely healthy foods so hopefully making a step in the right direction for when I'm not pregnant.

xx


----------



## Mummy May

I almost forgot to mention! Were having 2 wedding cakes lol :D Mainly because OH fell in love with a £200 cake - and it is amazing! I don't want to post anything about that cake because were keeping it a secret from everyone until the day... and my VERY nosey SIL could be lurking around somewhere. But basically its not a cake that you really cut - so were going to serve it to our evening guests along with sandwiches and chips :D
So I'm thinking of either making my own day time cake or just buying a small one - and I'm going to get one of those bunting cake toppers.
I think I have a bit of an obsession :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy May

Going on Monday evening to book my venue :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
My cake lady is holding my date til I have her deposit and I still need to pay photographer deposit. 
Then I might take it easy til baby is born :) We will see! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Have a look around to see if there are any amateurs that bake as a hobby, they can be just as good as the pro's but half the price.


----------



## Mummy May

I bake as a hobby and I know how much work and effort this cake takes to put together and stay up - this lady is actually really cheap compared to what a lot of others charge for the same cake. I am making my own 2nd cake :)


----------



## Lauren25

Sounds like your plans are really coming along now!
How exciting about going to the venue on Monday, make sure you let us know how it goes!
Ahhhh I wanna know about your cake :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

I'm very excited. I'm already having wedding nerves though lol and its over a year away! Was just thinking about walking up the aisle this morning and I was almost crying, I'm going to be hopeless... or pissed :rofl: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha this is so me!
I was petrified at my cousins wedding when I was bridesmaid, couldn't eat, felt sick, could hardly walk down the aisle!
So thinking of how I was then makes me a million times worse :(


----------



## Mummy May

Atleast you're getting married this year, I think that justifies you being scared... I cannot be scared for a whole year :rofl:

I finish work tomorrow for maternity leave so was thinking of having a trail to some dress shops just for a sneaky peek :) :)

Not really sure whhat to do about a wedding car yet, I wasn't going to bother because they are so expensive (for a short journey!) and we were just going to get someone with a nice car to take me (OH stepdad doing his car for Jason) but I want the privacy of just me and him in the car on the way back to the hotel, and a driver of course but I just want those 15 mins to ourselves with no1 else we know if you know what I mean.
I don't know, I'm sure I will figure something out!! 

xx


----------



## aly888

I want to know your cake idea too :lol: 

Yay for finishing work. I wanna say your wedding planning can go into turbo speed now but you should probably rest up before baby gets here :lol: I'm sure you'll find a good balance

We have the same issue with wedding cars. I can't see how they justify the cost :wacko: £200+ for a 20 minute journey!!! I want the time on the way to the wedding with just my dad and then that time with my husband afterwards. But if someone we know drives us then they'll probably be speaking to us too :(


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah thats what I mean, I want private time in the car... I may have to see what my budget says... lol xxx


----------



## Mummy May

WOOOOO My mens favours have arrived :happydance: 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330858913874?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I haven't decided what I'm putting in them yet but woo for being here. So thats favours sorted. Ladies have a little white beaded hanging heart each but I thought the men would appreciate something edible :) xx


----------



## aly888

Love those bags. Am now watching them. Haha


----------



## Mummy May

It was cheaper just to buy them from someone else rather than the stamp and ink since were just having a small daytime reception xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I get what you mean about wedding cars, I never even thought of that!
This is why I'm thankful I'm getting ready at the hotel and its all in one venue so I don't have to worry about!

Those favour bags are fab, and a great price, deffo cheaper than doing them yourself :)


----------



## Mummy May

Hoping to get to the car boot this morning (when OH gets up) to look for some old bottles, I'm not going to be able to go and ratch and the car boot with 2 children in tow, not at first anyway so I would like to have a look now while I can xx


----------



## Lauren25

How did the car boot go, any good finds?

I don't blame you going now, it was my plan too to get as much out of the way before baby comes along so I don't have to drag them both along :)


----------



## Mummy May

Nope not one bottle to be found! Car boot was a bit quiet though, was only their 2nd back after xmas so will maybe try again next week. People are surprised at how much we have done, got a text off my Mother last night which suggested she's possibly a bit put out at not having any input, but 1 she doesn't have a car, and 2, she lives atleast 2 hours away from me!
I've toold her she can come dress shopping and she seemed happy with that!

Weve decided to fork out the money for a wedding car just so we can have the 15 mins to ourselves between church and reception, I doubt we will get any other time alone on the day.
Were going to look at one on the 10th Feb (people are away til then)
www.lakedistrictvintageweddingcars.co.uk - its the splitscreen, and I love it... but its £350 :/ thats the bit I don't like, but I don't want to regret not having it if I realise its something that I really want. So were going to look!
The other one is at www.touchofclasscumbria.co.uk and its the blue beauford. Which is £235 = a much better price but still a lot. Still waiting to hear back from these people!
I just don't want to go for the cheaper one and regret it... so we will go see them in the flesh :)

xx


----------



## Lauren25

You have done lots, your very organised, but I think it's the best way to be, get what you can out of the way and then you can enjoy doing the other bits slowly!

Wow both those cars are gorgeous, but I LOVE the splitscreen!! You might be able to get them down on the price a little, worth a try anyway! You could always ask them too to go on a bit of a detour so you get to spend a bit longer in it :)


----------



## Mummy May

Theres no budging on the price, I asked him :( were going to look at it in 2 weeks, and the beauford on Sunday... I think I want the camper though lol! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I love the Beauford, thats the car i want.


----------



## Mummy May

So its official, we have booked our venue :D Eep! Everythings a GO now... not that that stopped me before hahaha! Hopefully my stuff will arrive today to make a practice invite or 2 with.. then I will know whether I will be making my own or not :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh that's rubbish they won't move on the price, but if you have room in your budget, just think its a treat, it's not every day you get to be drove around in one of them cars!

:happydance: yaaayyyy how exciting!

Hope your invite things arrive, what kind of look are you going for with them?


----------



## Mummy May

Bunting! Just bunting everywhere lol! I'm obsessed :) They will just be square cards with felt bunting stuck on the front (if all goes to plan) and I will come back to the inside bit later - if they go well, I'm going to make my table names/numbers and place cards to match xx


----------



## Mummy May

So my stuff arrived for my cards, and I made a practice one and loved it. So then I made a practice place card too :D I think I will just make all of my invites! I won't have that many to make and in the long run it will be cheaper :) Was going to get evening invites from vistaprint - but I can do it cheaper this way. They do look homemade but I love that, I can't post a picture as its only on my phone and I get get that on here. Basically they are ivory cards with pale pink/green bunting on the front. The place cards are just ivory with a bit of bunting on the back. I'm rather impressed with how well they turned out and didn't take long at all - so yes I'm very pleased with myself :D

Having trouble deciding what kind of bouquet I want.... xx


----------



## lozzy21

Type wedding flowers into google images and see what catches your eye, thats what me and my mum did last night :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I've tried lol its useless! Im gonna get my magazines out later and see what i can find :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Lets narrow it down, what dont you like?


----------



## Lauren25

Glad your invites worked out good! That will save some money :)

Flowers I struggled to know what i wanted, well at least I thought I did until I sat down with some wedding magazines and decided to cut out whatever I liked the look of just thinking it would give me some ideas and it ended up that everything I cut out was the same style and all fitted in with each other!

Like Lozzy said, what don't you like ?


----------



## Mummy May

I haven't seen anything I don't like as such I don't think, but I want pastely colours to match everything else. I should probably go see the florist and ask her to show me some stuff, because the flowers that are in season now will obv be the same next year so i could get a better idea seeing it in person. Actually, I don't like those flowers that drape down the front, they remind me of funeral flowers. I think I will just have a nice little posy for myself and buttonholes for the boys (though I am going to offer these to FIL and BIL's aswel if they buy their own!). I don't want my bridesmaids with flowers and I won't be decorating the church or venue with flowers. The smell reminds me of when my little brother died and I just don't want that on my wedding day. Was going to get a personalised stamp made for my invites but they're really quite expensive so will just keep an eye on a couple I have seen on ebay :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Oh I need to have a rant... I'm not sure whether its on this thread anywhere but its known that SIL2 is a nosey interfering cow. Basically ever since we got engaged she has been digging and digging for info and the 1 thing we actually told her, she went round friggan telling everyone she knew!! Since then, we decided not to tell anyone anything about the wedding before it makes me far too angry and makes my head want to blow off basically (to the point I wanted to run away and get married without telling anyone). So before we booked our venue (but she knew about it) she kept texting and texting and texting us asking what we thought about it etc etc (bear in mind she had never been there in her life before), asking if we were booking it, when we were booking it. ANNOYING!!!! She 'likes' anything we write on fb, including my comment on a status that our venue had on. We put a status on the other night saying that our date was official now and there she was with her comments 'ooh did you book the place you were after'... I have never wanted to tell someone to fuck off so much in my entire life.
I probably seem like a cow but you honestly have NO idea what she is like, she is the biggest gossip ever, and she lies about things that she has no need to lie about. (eg - SIL1 knew Jason was going to propose on Xmas day, and on xmas eve SIL2 told her she was pregnant but that she was keeping it quiet so SIL1 told her not to mention it on Xmas day (as it would steal our thunder) and the first thing she did after we made our announcement was take us to one side and say she's pregnant, then told SIL1 she hadn't said a thing!!)

But the final straw has came this morning. I went on Facebook about 30 mins ago and there was a message from her ''Went to Irton Hall last night. Very nice!!''. I'm so fucking angry! She has NEVER EVER been there before in her life and we know she has just done it so that she can say she's been to and eaten at our venue, and she can tell everyone all about it. OH said she's a gimp - that is the nicest way I could have put it because quite frankly I could punch her in the face!

Aly - I'm sending her to sit with your MIL at your wedding :rofl: xx


Edit - I did reply, saying that we wouldn't have booked it if it wasn't nice!


----------



## Lauren25

That's a good idea about going to see the florist, she'll be able to advice you on what flowers are around when you get married and you'll be able to go from there!

Wow your SIL sounds like an interfering so and so and sounds to me like she wants to be at the centre if YOUR day! What a nightmare! Atleast your OH agrees with you!

:rofl: LOVE your reply!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh she wrote back to me saying she hadn't ever been before (which I knew!) and that she didn't realise it was so posh... maybe she expected a dump or something? Then she had the cheek to ask how planning was going - AS IF were gonna tell her anything lol! I am a lot calmer now though :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I've just had a thought, the florist were 'expected' to use is actually SIL2's best friend and will very probably tell her what we want so we may have to give her a miss. Will speak with OH tonight and see what he says. xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh yea maybe not such a good idea then! Did you OH think it was a good idea to go with her or find someone different?


----------



## Mummy May

Were going to see what ideas she has and tell her not to mention anything to anyone, she will be the only person that knows anything about the flowers so if it comes out then we know where form and we just won't be buying from her. But we think we will get a really good discount from her, its ridiculous the amount of money people spend on flowers! xx


----------



## Lauren25

That's a good idea, especially worth going with her if your saving money!

I know we went to one florist, she quoted me FROM - £800 odd she was so rude and snotty and really looked down her nose at me!

I then went to another florist and they quoted me max £300 odd, then were lovely, really down to earth and helpful I just went with them there and then!

How can 2 shops in the same town for the same type of flowers charge such a different amount of money!


----------



## Mummy May

Okay, so it begins!! MIL just asked if we had any ''spare places'' and could she have 3 if we have for her friends!i


----------



## aly888

:rofl::rofl::rofl: oh inlaws, aren't they amazing!!! I wish there was a planet that we could banish them all to whilst planning weddings. Haha!!


----------



## Mummy May

I think she just means for the night do, but thats beside the point. I do not want people I don't know at my wedding. Pfft, I think its cheeky!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

So OH's grandparents told us they're giving us £2500 towards our wedding :) Eep! And they're giving us half of that now! Its really exciting!! xx


----------



## aly888

Ah that's not as bad I suppose, but it's still bloomin' cheeky. I would dream of inviting my friends to my childs wedding, whether it was the whole thing or 'just' the evening :wacko:

Fantastic news about the money. That's amazing! Must take quite a weight off your mind too? I'm still waiting for someone to pipe up and offer us money. Haha. Probably shouldn't get my hopes up with just a few months left. Haha


----------



## lozzy21

My MIL did the same with Niamh's christening. We said yes to one of her friends since OH worked with her at one point but said no to every one else. I hope I don't turn out like that when im old! 

That's great news about the money, bet that will come in handy.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah we are getting money from others too, which is where it gets complicated b/c MIL has said she will give us 5k nearer the time of the wedding. So now I feel like I have to let her invite her friends - but I don't want to be cornered into something I don't want at my wedding day because she is giving us this. If I knew/ had ever seen the people then maybe but i don't know them at all. I'm really annoyed that she asked, my mother would never have asked and in my eyes you just don't ask people if you can go to their wedding xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww how lovely of OHs Grandparents, that will be a weight off your mind!

:haha: Inlaws love a 'spare' place don't they haha.

I know what you mean about the giving money thing but don't give in, my parents have paid for things and so have MIL and FIL but that's meant to be a present because the want to help us not buying their way into the wedding! MIL told me at the beginning that she had invited her friend and her husband and even told me she had told them and they were excited! I point blank said no!

I'm more than happy for people to come to the evening that they would like without being silly of course, but saying that anyone they would want to invite are people we know/have met!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that's how I feel. I honestly think she has a real cheek to ask and I honestly wouldn't take her money if I thought I was going to be bullied. But its really something I'm not comfortable with - I've got more of my family coming in the evening that weren't even invited during the day because of how small our wedding will be. I just don't get why it would be okay for people I've never met to be at the wedding. I think I'm just gonna have to put my foot down :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy May

After stressing about it, pretty much since about half 9 this morning when she said it. We have decided the answer is no. Places are never 'spare' and we just wouldn't be happy with it xx


----------



## Lauren25

Good for you!
I think anyone that asks for people to come are just plain rude! We offered to both sets of parents for people to come to the evening but that was our offer and it meant a lot to them because they weren't expecting it!

Deffo stand your ground to what you and your OH want :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I have a firm 'no' ready for when she asks again. Feeling much better :) Can't sleep so looking for cards for my invites :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: don't blame you!
Did you have any luck looking for the cards for your invites ?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah i found some but they were a bit small, been researching card quality so atleast i now know what I'm looking for!! The practice ones i bought to try out were good for evening invites so just going to order some more of those for that but they were a bit small for daytime invites. OH said we just won't mention MIL's friends again to her and hopefully she will just get the hint (since she said to let her know)... but I'm worrying a bit now because the other day she asked if we wanted her to come to our house and babysit so we could go out and we tried to blow her off (but defo didn't say yes!) and last night she said that we had told her we were booking somewhere :/ NOT HAPPENING!! But proves she doesn't listen to anything we say! Growl! She makes me very angry atm! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey
your wedding sounds so perfect! Love your little token idea too. 
Tell you know feb 2014 be here in a flash! Seems so surreal i was only booking my venue 13 months ago. xx


----------



## Mummy May

Just about to order the stamps for my invites - they are old typewriter font and I just love them :)

https://www.stampingallday.co.uk/st...-font-Wedding-Invitation-stamps-set-of-9.html

There are loads of cool stamps on there if anyone else is making their own invites!
Also found some pale pink and pale green paper straws which I am loving so I may have to slyly pop those into my basket too :D 

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yea I wouldn't mention anything to MIL cause I'm sure she'll bring it up herself again!

Love that stamp, I'm off to have a look round the website now :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I'm just worried that she will already tell her friends that they can come. Its done nothing but stress me out tbh. But I will leave it til I've done my invites I think, then say sorry but you can't invite your friends. I mean we haven't even invited extended family never mind people we don't even know! Its still makes me angry because she asked if there were ''spare places could she have them for her 3 friends'' - why would you ask anyone that ever?!?! Just NO! Look, now you've set me off again :rofl:

I do have another dilemma though... I found a dress!! And I really think it is THE dress. My problem is, you can only buy them online and its a calf length dress. I've never even been dress shopping so don't know whether I would prefer a long dress but this one is SO me, sent my mother a link and she said I have to buy it lol! Andddd its only £350 :D I e-mailed them yesterday for some advice and they said maybe to lose some baby weight before ordering, but then they can't guarantee they will have my size by the time I come to buying it so I just don't know. If this baby would hurry up and be born I could atleast find out what kind of dress I want!!! xxx


----------



## aly888

I love that website. That's where I got my stamps from. Don't forget to buy an acrylic block to mount them onto :thumbup:

Oooh I don't know what to say about the dress. I deffo think you should go dress shopping but if you feel this dress is THE dress then maybe just go for it? But will you know what size is best to go for? Tricky one


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah i would get a size 14, I'm a 16 now but I always come back to a 14 - I have once been a bit smaller but didn't last long! And if I did get smaller I could have it adjusted. Its a tough call!

Yeah I've already got my stamps and block on the way woop! xx


----------



## Mummy May

And I've found THE bridesmaid dress! And its only £30 :happydance: and she loves it too!! xxx


----------



## Mummy May

So, that was quick! We have ordered the bridesmaid dress 

https://www.viva-la-rosa.com/vintag...lka-dot-summer-swing-dress-uk-8-18-3356-p.asp

I am in love with it. This does put the short dress out for me, but I love this so much I don't even care. Eeeep! Excited!!
:happydance: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha I have to listened to someone else rant about family, makes me feel more normal :haha:

That bridesmaid dress is gorgeous and I really can't get over its £30, that is amazing!

With the wedding dress though I think your best off holding out and going and trying some on because lots of People have an idea in their heads what they want or what will suit them and they find than when they go dress shopping they end up falling in love with something different!


----------



## Mummy May

I couldn't have the dress now anyway, its too similar to my bm dress. Just gonna hold out! Yeah £30 bargain!! You don't get the underskirt with it but were not going to buy that yet and I can either buy one for £30 or get mother to make one! Either way, still a cheap dress :D
It must have spurred me on because i've just ordered all the cards for my invites plus place cards. Stamps arrived this morning but I need to buy ink for them before I can test them.
xx


----------



## Lauren25

Still a fab Price even having to buy the underskirt! Looks so much more expensive too!
Your well on your way, I thought I was prepared at the beginning but you are more than organised!


----------



## Mummy May

This is just what i'm like lol! If I'm given something to plan, I just go full storm ahead... even if it is a year away :rofl:
To be fair, I sent BM thhe picture of the dress and she text me right away telling me to buy it - so I did have to really ;)

p.s Lauren hurry up and have your baby then it will be time for me to have mine!!


----------



## Mummy May

Can't remember if I mentioned the outcome of the cars! We went to see the beauford in a fashion... we drove down and there were loads of people outside their shop, and they had 4 of their other cars up the road so we looked at those and they looked a bit tatty and OH said that the VW splitscreen was worth the extra £100! Were still going to look before we book it, but we will be having that one :) eep! 

Also found the guest book that i want! Matches our wedding car haha
https://www.bunnydelicious.com/wedding-guest-books.html

so its obviously the vw one :) I love it! And so does OH so think I may get that too :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

I think it's better to do as much as you can anyway, saves you rushing and worrying nearer the time!
You couldn't miss out on that dress, it's gorgeous!

Ahh I wish this baby would hurry up too, I just wanna know if I get to look for a little dress or a little suit haha! Do you know if your having a boy or girl ?

When is it you go to look at the VW again ?

Love the guest book and love how it matches the car, fab idea :)


----------



## Mummy May

Nope were team yellow too! So no idea :) I've just been to the midwife and baby is 2/5 so I'm very pleased considering a lot of 2nd babies don't engage til labour!
Going to look at the VW a week on Sunday because the people are away. We do want it though :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Do know you what you've just made me feel so much better! I never knew they say a lot of second babies don't engage until labour, at 38 weeks I was 2/5 engaged and then when I went to my 40 week appointment I was still 2/5 so it made me think I'm never gonna get there!

I hope it's as good as it looks in the pictures :)

Not long until its a year to go :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Bridesmaid dress arrived this morning - colour not even nearly similar to the picture online, its a lot darker adn tbh feels very cheap! I know it was only £30 but you can get better quality dresses in New Look. Quite disheartened :( xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no really :( how gutting!
Are you going to keep it or send it back ?


----------



## Mummy May

Its going back. Its the colour of like garden peas lol! Not even nearly the right colour, it will only cost me £3.15 to send back and I would rather have my £30 back. I found another dress but its £150 and I've told my BM I don't want to spend that on her dress because then I couldn't buy her shoes... and she said she could contribute. But i still don't think I want to spend that much - I know its a pretty average amount but when the boys suits have only cost £76 (or something) each then i don't wanna do it! Back to the drawing board :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yea deffo not worth keeping if your not happy with it!
I had this problem with bridesmaid dresses, I only wanted to get ones off eBay for like £30/£40, my cousin had used someone and they were gorgeous but when I looked they didn't do the shade of pink I wanted, I them fell in love with ones from the shop I got my wedding dress from and they were £180 EACH!!! But I just had to have them, they have me one for free so worked out at about £135 a dress in the end! 3 of mine offered to pay for their own without me asking so I let them!

If your bridesmaids offered to help I'd let her, even if its just her shoes or something :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I probably should, but we will see :) Will keep hunting for now! xx


----------



## Lauren25

What shade of green are you going for ?


----------



## Mummy May

Just a pale pastel green (could also be very pale pink if needs be) - found a quite cheap site this morning but couldn't be bothered so I've bookmarked it for later. No sign of your bubs yet? I went on a big walk yest and had chilli sauce with dinner and now I'm losing my plug :D xx


----------



## Mummy May

Just paid deposit on the cake :happydance: xx


----------



## aly888

Oh no, gutted about the dress :( You might be interested to know that the seller has to pay for you to return it though, so it won't cost you anything. You shouldn't be out of pocket because the quality wasn't what you were expecting. It's part of the distance seller regulations :thumbup:

How exciting about your show. Babba should be on his/her way imminently :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh right I didn't know that - is that right even though their website states that you return it at your own cost? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

It should be because its classed as "item not as described"


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh let us know if you find anything nice on the website?
Nope no sign of baby at all, so fed up now :( ohh I'm jealous haha watch you have yours before me :haha:


----------



## aly888

Mummy May said:


> Oh right I didn't know that - is that right even though their website states that you return it at your own cost? Xx

Ah, well if they've got that in their T&Cs then you are agreeing to those when you buy from them. Your only argument would be 'unsatisfactory products' (ie, the colour) but as no two computer screens can replicate a colour exactly the same as the other then you'll be hard pushed to win that one. Just send it back on the slowest, cheapest (signed for) postage that you can. Haha x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I've been getting a few niggles this morning whhich would be bloody typical since my car is going for MOT today in a town half an hour away lol! (I like my Dad to do it and thats where he works). Going to have a trail round the shops and see if I can spot any nice bm dresses though :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Urgh well I'm very glad we have a 'wedding fund'! Went to work yesterday to pick up my wages to discover that I only had 2 weeks wages and no maternity pay. Wahh. Turns out I can't get it from work because I haven't earned enough. I knew it was a possibility that I wouldn't get it but I'm still rather pissed off about it. So today I'm going to be running around like a blue arsed fly trying to get another MatB1 and an SMP1 from my emplyer so I can apply for MA. Sighhhh!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

What! They should have told you that at 25ish weeks!


----------



## Mummy May

No were just a very small company and he told me early on that he wouldn't know until he put it into the computer on pay day. It doesn't matter really, its just bloody annoying as hell! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I hope you can get it sorted quickly!


----------



## Mummy May

Me too :) Been onto my boss already and he is sorting the SMP1 form out today so I should be able to send it off today! Woop!

On another note, my brother came back from Spain at the start of last month (he had been living there), and he is living with my mother til him and his gf get a house so I felt like I had to send them a save the date. Now he won't stop asking about booking a room in the hotel, and in all honesty I really don't think I want him at my wedding. He gets drunk and spoils things usually. How on earth can I get out of that one lol! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I would warn him that if he gets drunk he will be made to leave regardless of if he has a room at the hotel and he will be not invited to any future functions.


----------



## aly888

I agree with Lozzy. Warn him that he'll be booted out if he acts inappropriately. 

As for your mat pay, that's shocking!! He must have known. Isn't there a 'cut off' point where you don't get it? Couldn't he have worked it out? :wacko: unless you don't get paid regular amounts?


----------



## Mummy May

I don't get paid regular amounts :) lol! He would have told me earlier if he could, I've worked there almost 5 years and there are only a few of us - he sorted it out very quickly though and had done the form for me by 10am yest morning after I emailed him at 8 lol! So the form has now gone and hopefully won't take long... I've just gotten my winter gas bill through :rofl: xx


----------



## Lauren25

What a pain about your maternity pay but glad it's been sorted so quickly!

As for your brother I'd do as the others said, warn him what will happen to him if he's not on his best behaviour and make sure he knows its your day and he won't be ruining it!


----------



## iamcoleen

Seems like you're all set up for the wedding! You have great choice of venues, wedding stuff, and photographer for it. Congratulations to you and our hubby to be! Have fun organizing this biggest event of your life!


----------



## Mummy May

I rather want to go look at wedding rings but I feel its a bit soon. Do places usually give you a discount for buying both? 1 year today!! Xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I know if you got your engagement ring from h samuel you get a 10% discount


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yeah my engagement ring is from there :D


----------



## Lauren25

We got ours from Ernest Jones and we didn't bother asking for discount because we thought they are more of a shop!
I think you'd get a discount from a smaller jewellery shop or something like that!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh hello Lauren :) I'm still here with my baby in my tummy lol! I'm on the hunt for bridesmaid dress again, need to go round the shops really! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww not long left for you now though, how far along were you when you had your LO ?
Have you found any bridesmaid dresses you like ?


----------



## Mummy May

I was 39+4 when I had her, I will probs go overdue this time just because I'm fed up lol! Have found one dress I really like but its the wrong colour and its £150 which I don't really want to spend. But i haven't been to look in any actual shops yet, I've just been browsing online. Plus I might be better waiting until places have their new summer stock in. Going to see the car today EEP! And I can pay by cheque if we want it, which is fab! Got a £250 engagement pressie yesterday from OH's auntie, and she said she is giving us £1500 as a wedding gift, but if we need it early for the wedding then just to ask! Yeyy!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay, booked the car :D OHHHH MYYYYY its totally fab! And we both love it :) I said to OH, ''what do you think then'' and he just said ''yep'' lol! Everything is coming together now :) xx


----------



## aly888

Yay for having the car booked. Is that the camper? 

There is nothing wrong with browsing online at dresses you like. Just remember to keep an open mind when actually trying some on. Ask to try on as many different styles as you can :thumbup:

And yay for more money too. At this rate you won't need to put any of your own money in :lol: x


----------



## Mummy May

No Aly, thats the bridesmaid dress I was talking about to Lauren. I know what style I want her to wear but I can't find one anywhere at a reasonable price (to me). I still can't go dress shopping as baby is still living in my tummy! 

But yeah its that car :D amaaazziinnngggg!! xx


----------



## aly888

Oh yeah, silly me :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Its probably that MIL of yours, fuzzing your brain :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy May

So still no sign of baby (due Saturday!) but I hadn't really done anything for a little while since I couldn't find a bm dress. Today I've got back on it, ordered some more felt for my invites/place cards, bought a couple of ink pads for my invites (got gold and silver as I couldn't decide) and I got some beautiful hanging hearts from Dunelm 
https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/hanging-heart-with-rose-and-bead-trim-287839
those are to go on the back side of my suitcase (for cards... which I don't have yet!).

Popped into Samuels yesterday and the wedding ring I like is only £179 which I was impressed with - expected to pay atleast double that. But not ordering anything til me and OH can go in together and pick them :)

Still looking at the bunting and have e-mailed the cheap ebay lady to see if she can make some in my colours, if not then I will buy the stuff she already has on there - seriously can't go wrong for 40 feet for £8.50 delivered!!

I was going to make the table confetti from old sheet music, but I'm thinking maybe I would like to make it from books from my favourite author, I already have about 8 duplicates of his books and could pick some more up at the charity shops if I decided not to part with my own. I love reading and always have a good book in my hand :D

Can't decide what to write on my place cards with, had the idea of using coloured Sharpie markers but don't want it to look too tatty so maybe just go with plain old gold or silver - though I don't really like that idea either. I like the idea of them all being in my handwriting, I think it would be more personal (and to my taste obviously!)

xx


----------



## Mummy May

Just ordered out guest book :D Was another splurge but OH had his heart set on it. It cost £40 from Bunny delicious :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ahh baby needs to hurry up!

Wow your wedding ring sounds like a bargain!

Love the idea of the table confetti, makes it really personal :)

I'm struggling with what to use to write mine with too (and the invites) I want them to look good and both of us don't have the best writing!

:happydance: yaaayyy for the guest book, is it the one you put the link to before ?


----------



## Mummy May

Yes probably lol! Its got a camper on the front of it (to match our wedding car lol!)

Ordering RSVP's from the girl who did my save the dates, she is doing them on cream card and using the same bird stamp so they do all tie in, even though my handmade invites will be a bunting fest :D I couldn't be bothered to fanny on with those aswell - those if I change my mind it won't matter too much as RSVP's are less than a tenner!

A man got back to me about a disco/dj yesterday and quoted £200 which I honestly don't think is bad at all! What is anyone else paying for theirs? He also said if I get a list of songs I want played, that wouldn't be a problem for him, and from what i can gather he will have to drive 30 odd miles to get to my venue :)

I think that is all for now... xx


----------



## lozzy21

I'm paying £210. £190 for 6 hours and then for £20 extra he does an hour of children's entertainment with balloon animals, treasure hunts with prises etc.


----------



## Lauren25

Yea that was the one :)

If I remember correctly I think our DJ is costing £275! I was also expecting to pay a lot more!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh no I wouldn't pay anymore than you have Lauren, but obviously prices vary depending on where you live.

Just realised I've misplaced the boys favours :/ I've no idea how since everything was together, just glad they only cost a couple of pounds incase they never reappear!!

Been with OH and bought our wedding rings this morning, were very lucky and they had our sizes in the store so we got to bring them away with us today :) Very pleased with the price we paid for them, and we got 10% discount so it was all good - about £200 less than I expected to be paying. And I wanted to have them as that was one of the biggest chunks of money we would have to pay at once. Chuffed with myself!!

A little hanging sign arrived today that I had forgotten I had ordered, its an east of India one and says 'all you need is love' on it - sure I will find somewhere to hang it :D 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im telling lies, its £160 for our DJ. Normal price is £120 for 7-12 then an extra £20 for starting a 6 and then another £20 for the children's entertainment. 

Oooo what rings did you both go for?


----------



## Mummy May

They're just plain bands both of them, mine is palladium the same as my engagement ring because apparently if you have 2 diff types of silver metal rings they rub against each other and eventually mark! OH got one made from a really hard metal, tungsten I think, because he's a builder so it won't get destroyed. He loves it bless him lol! Xx


----------



## aly888

Yay for wedding rings. 

We aren't having a DJ so I have no idea what prices are like. But if it's less than you were expecting then that's a huge bonus. 

Has the bunting lady replied yet?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah she doesn't do made to order and she finds it difficult to get hold of green material :/ found that a bit strange but hey ho! I'm just going to order the one she already has on there, called garden shabby chic or something. Something is telling me to hold off for now though so not doing it just yet!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Have you looked at a any one else or do you know any one with a sewing machine?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I can sew, but I wouldn't be able to make them for as cheaply as she can. That's what I was going to do in the first place xx


----------



## aly888

I was going to get the garden chic one but also held off. I'm glad I did because I went for the blue in the end. I promise I'll get a pic for you. I'm just being lazy. Haha

Also, I keep meaning to say, my TK Maxx has loads of different sized 'vintage' style suitcases. I didn't know if you wanted genuine suitcase or just the style. Thought I'd mention it anyway :)


----------



## Mummy May

Just the style really, thanks! My nearest one is quite a drive away but once I've had baby I'm going to need to go to the city for new clothes anyways ;) xx


----------



## Mummy May

So I'm thinking I know what I want for my centrepieces! Teapots :D filled with artificial flowers sat ontop of cake stands, then my home made confetti round the underneath of them :) What do you think?!

I ordered some artificial flowers for my bm from ebay just to check the quality before I buy my own version :D Much cheaper than real flowers!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221146436561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Still haven't bought my bunting, still something telling me to hang back lol! I also can't decide how many big white brollies to buy :) There is just me, bm, OH and best man (plus our 2 children) so I just can't decide!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh also, my Hen Do is booked :D There are 13 of us going to Newcastle on Sat 9th November 2013. If we do end up dressing up it will be a 'N' theme since my new name will be Nicholls :) 

My RSVP's should be here today too!

With peoples invites I'm going to make some small cards with names and phone numbers of local accommodation so they can organise their own rooms to stay at! (A few people have already booked the hotel, its more than half booked lol)

I have gotten a quote for a 2nd cake as I'm starting to think it might be too much stress for me nearer the time. Its only £25 and I think Mumsie will pay for that so I'm happy with that! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Hmm starting to think I may actually do something with teacups and saucers for my centrepieces now. Though I don't know what! A local housing association has a big warehouse where they sell 2nd hand furniture and stuff and they have a room stuffed full of bric a brac including lots of pretty cups and saucers starting at 20p each :) they also have lots of small glass vases and stuff which would look pretty with maybe daffodils or something in them :) xx


----------



## aly888

I looked at the teacups/saucers idea (i think ive considered every single idea at one point or another :lol:) for centrepieces too. You can hire them out quite cheaply and if the company is local they set them up for you too :thumbup:

Did your RSVPs arrive? How do they look? x


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I defo don't wanna hire anything, in my eyes its wasted money lol! Plus I wanna set things up myself so that I know its right, and if its not then there's only me to blame :D

RSVP's look good - quality isn't as good as the save the dates but I'm not too fussed!

Xx


----------



## Mummy May

DJ is now booked! Now I've hit a wall lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

What you stuck on?


----------



## Mummy May

Where to go from here... I think I've done all the big stuff now! Just all the small details to sort... Bloody hell I'm organised! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow you are so prepared if you've done all the big things already!!

and where is this baby..... ???? :(


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah i think there is only so much you can do this far in advance.

Any sign of this baby yet?


----------



## Mummy May

This baby is clearly far too comfortable and still chilling in my tummy lol. Lots of lightening pains, sore pelvis and pubic bone today and feeling very tired so I hope it all points to something but I doubt it lol! Hope I get a quick labour like you Lauren! xx


----------



## aly888

If I were you I would just sit back and relax before this baby decides to make an appearance :lol: I can't believe how organised you are. You've caught up with where i am and you've got about 8 months on me. Haha

Lauren, have you done a birth story for Darcy? (sorry for the hijack Mummy May :kiss:)


----------



## Mummy May

No, no I want the birth story too!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

I did but then the laptop crashed and it deleted it all so haven't done another since but as I've got a minute now and you've reminded me I'm off to do it! Ill post the link when I'm done :)


----------



## Lauren25

Here you go :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1763161-introducing-darcey-annabelle-04-02-13-a.html#post25855721


----------



## Mummy May

Okay ladies, I'm back again. Been MIA for a couple of days :) My beautiful baby boy was born on 09.07am Weds morning after a 3 and half hour labour (nearly as quick as you Lauren!!) he was 9lb 1 and 3/4 oz so a big boy! Midwife kept telling me not to push as she couldn't see his head coming down, but I couldn't stop it so pushed anyway, my waters broke and he was born about 2 mins later. No tears just a tiny graze. Very pleased with that and he is fab :) Smitten kitten! Annndddd now I have a christening to plan whilst waiting for more wedding things to do! xx


----------



## aly888

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!!!! What name have you chosen? xx


----------



## Mummy May

He's called R.ory (don't want anyone to find me in searches) he's such a happy little boy :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohhhh congratulations :D I am so happy for you!!

You got a nice quick labour too, just what you wanted ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations!


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou ladies :) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations Mummy May! Gorgeous name too :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Cannot remember what I've written on here and I'm on my phone so I'm not going back through it lol! I ordered a small version of my bridesmaid bouquet for my flower girl mainly just to check the quality since they're artificial! But they came and are amazing so I will order more (just from ebay!) Also my guest book came and its honestly AMAZING and I would highly reccommend them to anyone! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

The flowers sound great, I wanna see them ?

Glad the guest book is as good as it looked on the website too :)


----------



## Mummy May

I will pop up a link later when I get chance to go on the comp :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221146436561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thats the link to the flowers I got, they're so lovely and I'm very impressed! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Eep I've bought a very old suitcase for people to put cards in and I love it so much!!! Not only is it a bloody bargain (was only a tenner!) But its proper old and battered and gorgeous :) I'm in love with it!! Xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh the flowers look fab!

That's great news about the suitcase :D where did you get it from?


----------



## Mummy May

Ebay! Lol I've been watching out for them on there but kept thinking I would get a bargain in the end... I love a good bargain so didn't wanna pay £30 for one this early on haha! I bought a tabletop easel yesterday too for my table plan, that was only a tenner too! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay I'm starting to panic about my invites, they are maybe a bit too homemade looking... I'm starting to think I should change my ideas even though I've spent all the money :( xx


----------



## aly888

No, don't change it. I've just replied in the other thread but stick with it. Have you started making them yet? x


----------



## emyandpotato

Congratulations! And great name :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou! And yes it is rather haha! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Nooo don't change them! Have you got any pictures of your sample? Maybe the girls that have made their own might be able to give you some advice!


----------



## Mummy May

I will try put a pic on when I do a proper one :) but mine are totally different lol! My tools include felt and pritt stick :D not a case of printing I'm afraid! Waiting for my Dad to come round then I'm gonna get all my crap out! Xx


----------



## aly888

See if I'd done embellishments on mine I wouldnt have known where to start. I think I took the easy way out by printing mine :lol:
Get a photo up. I'm sure they look lovely


----------



## Mummy May

I'm very probably going to mess one up, have a strop and give it all in! haha! Hopefully not though :) Thinking of writing on my place cards with coloured sharpies :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Proper pleased with myself!! Just bought a bridesmaid dress from ebay, brand new with tags for £30 :happydance: Its just a debenhams one, not this season but from the picture it looks perfect - but if it isn't, I'm sure I could get my £30 back for it :D EEP!!!!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

SO! My pennies are taking a battering this week :D So far I've bought, an easel, a suitcase, our cake topper, a set of vintage pastel teacups and saucers, table numbers, a gift for the best man... I'm currently bidding on some sheet music, a card to put in a frame and I'm watching a whole lot more :rofl: Just about to go and buy some boxers for OH for the day :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that bridesmaid dress sounds like a right bargain!

I'm so jealous of you buying lots, I miss them days :haha: I'm now off to try and find some things to buy haha!


----------



## Mummy May

I 'won' the sheet music for £7 including postage, and there is LOADS! Inna stick some inside my suitcase I thinks! I need to find lots of plastic pears that won't cost a fortune so I'm going back to ebay today! Hopefully lots of parcels for me today wooooooo! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

I meant plastic pearls... not pears :rofl: I had if a bit if a brainwave and now my centrepieces are costing a fortune lol! So I thought of having like 3 really old books stacked on top of each other, with one of my beautiful teacups on top with colour coordinating sweets in (think apple bon bons, marshmallows etc) then a teapot beside the stack with artificial flowers in. I figure I will be able to sell all this stuff on so I don't really mind spending the money. Also with the mad libs, I'm going to print them on cream paper then roll them and tie them with string and a brown pencil and put one infront of each table setting xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh my god I am so glad you mean pearls! I was like, ermm, okay, lets just ignore the fact she wants to use toy fruit :haha: That centrepiece idea sounds fab!


----------



## Mummy May

Hahahaha imagine peoples faces if they walked in and there was toy fruit everywhere! Xx


----------



## aly888

:rofl::rofl::rofl: pears!!!! I read that and was thinking 'huh? Have I missed something...". I am so so glad you meant pearls too :lol:

Your centrepieces sound lovely too. I looked at doing something similar but the cost put me off it. You're right in that you can sell it on again. But I've not got the dicsipline for that and would have ended up with teapots and books all over my house :rolleyes:

And I have to agree with your madlib idea too because we are doing the same thing with our favours :lol: our madlibs will be flat underneath a rolled piece of card tied with ribbon. I like your taste :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy May

I actually haven't spent THAT much on my centrepieces, will be about £70 by the time I'm done and I know people spend a lot more on them so I don't feel too bad hahaha! My budget is increasing as we speak! Whoopsie! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

That's nothing, I got quoted more than that for hiring NAPKINS yesterday :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha that's what I mean! People can spend mental money on their wedding if they want to ! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Tell me about it! I was looking at a friend of a friend's wedding photos this morning and they must have spent at least 10k and all I could think was how tacky it all looked and how it would have been just as nice for 3k.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not a fan of tack either lol! Some of the things people buy! Speaking of buying... I've just bought myself 8 teapots for the bargain price of £16 :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: LOL! I can't believe how chuffed I am about teapots. I also ordered the mirror for my table plan the other day
https://www.matalan.co.uk/homeware/...4/renaissance-style-framed-mirror-83cm-x-63cm

Hopefully will be here today! Need to order the chalk pens too :) 

xx


----------



## candeur

Ohh I'm doing a mirror table plan aswell, got mine in dunelm its quite similar!
Are you writing it yourself? I practised on my living room mirror and it was driving me nuts trying to get it look nice!


----------



## Lauren25

Pears :haha: I reAd it and was like ooohhhh what have you got planned with pears haha!

£70 on centrepieces is fab, we chose sweets in jars to keep the cost down but I think we will end up spending about £100 on sweets alone!

Yaayyy for getting the mirror, good choice :thumbup:

I really need to have a go at writing on a mirror, I think I'm going to have to find someone to write it for us, along with the place cards as our writing is not good!


----------



## Mummy May

I really like my handwriting so I'm just going to do it myself :) Plus, my invites are going to be really homemade (still haven't started lol) so nobody will bat an eyelid so see I've handwritten my table plan and place cards I don't think. I'm bidding on some really old Enid Blyton books on ebay for my centrepieces, she was my favourite when I was a child and I just think it would add something fun... but lets see if I win! My lovely teapots and cups and saucers are on their way! Though I will need more teacups. Waiting on quite a few things arriving at the mo which is really annoying for me!

I've booked to go and try on dresses :D EEEEPPPPP! On 27th April at 11am and were hoping to visit another shop in the afternoon too. I wanted to make it a few weeks away so I had more of a chance to lose some of my baby weight. I am SO excited! xx


----------



## Lauren25

I'm jealous, my writing doesn't look good at all! My Mum has told me my Dad is good at doing calligraphy type writing so I might take him the pens and see what he can do!

:happydance: yaaayyyy for dress shopping, how exciting! Who are you going with ?


----------



## Mummy May

I'm going with my bridesmaid. And possibly my mother (though I would rather she didn't) I was very excited... Til I just checked my bank and tax credits have stopped my money which means I can't afford my bills :( wahhhhh. Also my mirror is miles bigger than my easel so I'm having to buy a new one! Xx


----------



## aly888

Yay for dress shopping :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

I started counting calories last weds because I wanted to have lost some weight before dress shopping, but without going on an extreme diet and I'm very pleased with myself! I've lost 7lb already :D xx


----------



## aly888

Well done. That's brilliant! Do you use My Fitness Pal? I have an on and off again relationship with it, but it's fab. Haha


----------



## Mummy May

No I don't, I looked at it the other day but didn't bother signing up! I'm already writing down everything I eat and how many cals each thing has in and that's pretty much all myfitnesspal seems to be?! Correct me if I'm wrong though! Its harder for me trying not to weigh myself because I become really obsessive so once/twice a week is fine for me lol xxx


----------



## aly888

Primarily that's what it is, yeah. You can scan barcodes (if using the phone app) so you don't have to manually keep track. But it also shows you a breakdown of your sat fats, poly fats, protein, sugars, carbs, cholesterol, vitamins etc so you can see what you need to reduce and what you need to increase etc. For example, I can very easily stay under my calorie goal, but of those calories they are largely made up of saturated fats, which are the baddies. It made me more aware of what I was eating without me actually having to do any work :thumbup:
I know what you mean about the weighing too. I could find myself weighing every day, which is pointless. Decide which day you're going to weigh and work towards that each week x


----------



## Lauren25

Well done on the weight loss that's fab :)


----------



## Mummy May

MUMMY MAY HAS BEEN VERY NAUGHTY!!!! You know how I said my centrepieces were being done cheaply?! Scrap that! I've accidently spent £50 on beautiful beautiful cups and saucers :rofl: Bought a new bigger easel that WILL fit my table plan too :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

My easel is here and its huuuuggggeeeee! I love it :D xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I really want to see your cups and saucer centrepieces, they sound so pretty! By the way MM are you the one from Dalton or did I make that up? =s


----------



## Mummy May

https://www.moretvicarstore.co.uk/ourshop/cat_697918-Vintage.html

If you scroll down to the sold out bit, I've bought the 6 pastel cups and saucers and the polka dot trio x2 with postage it was £50 lol! 

No I'm not from Dalton (think that is Loraloo), I live about 20 mins away from Whitehaven xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry, don't know why I got you mixed up! Those cups are really lovely. Are you gonna sell them on afterwards or keep them?


----------



## Mummy May

I'm hoping to sell them, though my mother has got her eye on them! That lady adds new things all the time, keep an eye out, she gets some really pretty things :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: atleast like you said they can be sold after! They are really pretty as well so worth every penny ;)


----------



## Mummy May

I've told my Mother that if she wants them she can buy them hahaha! Had my bm round last night to try her dress and its amazing! So so beautiful and exactly what I wanted and an absolute BARGAIN! And she also has some ivory shoes of her own that she's happy to wear so that saves a bit more money :D xx


----------



## xemmax

Awwww I love the teacup set - that website is amazing!


----------



## aly888

That website IS amazing...bad Mummy May, you must not share such websites ever again :grr:

:lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

What are you doing for your cake Mummy May? I saw a wedding on a blog this morning and they had your tea cups theme going and had put one on top of their cake with flowers in it and it looked lovely and reminded me of your wedding!


----------



## Mummy May

I'm having 2 cakes :D my secret cake (which is a meter high croquemouche) and then just a 10'' round choc cake with white buttercream and I have a bunting cake topper to go in it, its like 2 sticks that go in the cake with green, pink and cream flags with mr and mrs 'new name' on it :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Did I also mention that my old suitcase is AMAZING! Its proper old and battered and beautiful :D 

P.s Aly! You know you wanna buy things ;) xx


----------



## Mummy May

God, I look like a right mong! Most of the time I'm on here I'm on my phone, hence the awful spelling :rofl:

anywayyyyyyyyy! I've done some invites and they are going to take BLOODY AGES but my god I love them! I've done 1 day, 1 night and 1 place name. I am as we speak trying to get a pic on so that you can see! And I want honest opinions girls, I don't wanna give them out if they look shit! I can take it like a man if I have to :D xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummyy Mayyyy I want to see!:hissy:


----------



## Mummy May

https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/MummyMay89/P1050261_zps818aa399.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Wahoooo I did it! What a clever girl :rofl:
Now I KNOW they look really homemade, but thats what I love :) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

You know what when you said they looked bad and homemade I was expecting them to actually look bad but they're lovely! They don't look homemade in a bad way, they look intentionally homemade looking if that makes sense? As the homemade trend is so in at the moment. They're lovely! I like that you've kept them simple and not overdone them. The font is cute too, did you use a stamp?


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou :) Yeah I can't remember where I bought them now but I bought a whole set of stamps in that font. When I first did them I thought they needed a bit more on but I quite like that they are simple now! They grew on me a lot! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Definitely best as they are! Often things like worse the more you add, know what I mean? They're really cute and they go well with the tea cups I think!


----------



## Lauren25

Wow they look so good! I can't believe you ever thought they didn't! They look homemade but in a good way! They deffo don't need anymore, they look great as they are!


----------



## aly888

Whaaaat?? Why have you been knocking your skills so much? They look lovely!! And I agree with Emy, the simplicity works perfectly. If you added anything more they wouldn't look right :thumbup: Well done hun xx


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou ladies :) I'm going to do some more tomorrow while DD is at her Dad's, I may aswell make a start! Obviously I can't start on the place cards yet, but I can stick bits of felt to them haha. I'm just wondering how to store them - I think I might put the cards in their envelopes so they don't get covered in dust. Xx


----------



## 4magpies

They're really great!!

x


----------



## Mummy May

Very glad I hadn't already bought my bunting, my venue aren't allowing me to hang anything up - hadn't even thought to ask til yesterday. Also we've now decided to have welcome drinks of bucks fizz and then give out our tokens (1 free drink per guest) whilst were eating instead of wine on the tables. I will probs pop the tokens on the place settings or in my teacups or something! Got my gorgeous little pastel jugs today too, they need a wash but will look fab with some little bunches of snowdrops/daffodils/tulips or something in them. Need to order my BM flowers but will probs do that next week when DD is with her Dad and OH is back at work! Off car shopping tomorrow as our car just isn't big enough for our babies! Have a nice easter girls :) xx


----------



## aly888

Oooh that was a good thing that you held off then. I'm surprised they wont let you hang anything :wacko:

Good luck car shopping. Hope you find something :) and Happy Easter


----------



## emyandpotato

That's so silly! Like hanging bunting could do any harm :wacko: Could you put it around the edges of tables instead?


----------



## Mummy May

I was thinking about putting it on tables Emy, but I won't even know what the tables are like til the room is built and they've bought them lol! So I've no idea as of yet! I can understand why they don't want us hanging things though, a lot of places are like that - I mean imagine if everyone that had a party there wanted to stick pins in their walls lol! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

I guess if its new they will try and keep it as perfectly new looking as long as possible!

With our bunting we're having it on the front of the top table and then around the cake table and gift table!

Hope you've had a nice Easter!


----------



## Mummy May

So I'm starting to feel a bit bad and I'm starting to think I should have my Dad in a suit - I still don't want given away but I would like to involve him. The problem is, if we do this then we need to get OH's stepdad one too which obviously adds up lol. I dunno! I would like to sort my buttonholes but have literally no idea what I want. Got quite a few of my invites done now, I love that none are the same - and I even love the ones that are a tad wonky! Still need to sort out my inserts for them though, don't even know where to start!! My pretty pink china is lost in the post :( the lady I bought it off kept one for herself though and she's sending it to me! Woop! Still need to go and have a ratch at the 2nd hand place for more. Xx


----------



## aly888

We're putting my dad and OHs dad in a suit but not my step dad. I feel a bit bad about that because my step dad will be the only one at the top table not in a suit. But my reasoning is that he's only been my step dad for a few years and he's not playing a part in the wedding. My dad is giving me away, and if I could say no then I wouldnt have FIL in a suit, but OH insisted. You have to draw the line somewhere. If that includes your dad or doesn't is up to you. Suits aren't necessary for them to feel/be involved :hugs:
Glad your invites are coming along. How many more have you got to do?

Oh no :( I dread things getting lost in the post. You're completely helpless. I hope she sent them recorded delivery. It's good that she's got a spare she can send you though :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, how have I not spotted this before now :dohh:

Am so disappointed for you that you won't be able to have the bunting, still not sure why, hopefully you can find a way to incorporate it if you still want to buy some.

Could oh's step dad and your dad do readings, or have they already been chosen?

Off for a proper nosey now that I'm subscribed :D


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I could ask them both to do a reading couldn't I. How many readings do I get to have because I'm pretty sure OH's Auntie will want to do one aswell (and she's giving us money towards our wedding lol) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Shitting hell! 9 Months and 4 weeks! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well our registrar said we could have 3, but it might be different in a church :)

:shock: you've got ages left yet, I remember when I had that long to go and I was thinking I hardly had any time left and it's even less now :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh its flying in! Most things are done really, I'm just nervous already lol! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I think its two in a church.


----------



## aly888

I didn't know there was a limit on the number of readings you could have :wacko:

God, what I wouldn't do to have 9 months back again :haha: You've got plenty of time. And you've got soooo much done already!! Time isn't against you. Just try to look forward to it rather than be nervous about it x


----------



## Mummy May

Lol come on guys! I'm not worried about not getting things done in time, I'm mrs anally organised hahaha! I just cannot believe I'm going to be a wife, I am very very excited about it, just a tiny bit nervous. I know I will be fine once I'm there :) MOH is getting pennies off my hens for hotel this week eeeeppppp! And they're apparently making me a survival kit lol! Can't wait to see what's in there!! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Haven't updated my ticker yet but I'm now 11lb down :happydance: I will not be a fat bride! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> Haven't updated my ticker yet but I'm now 11lb down :happydance: I will not be a fat bride! Xx

Well done!! I'm on the same mission. I have 3 stone to lose. I lost a stone but put half of ot back on so now I'm determined. 11lbs is a fantastic loss xx


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou, I'm quite pleased with myself :) just shows what you can do if you put your mind to it. I've got 1 stone and 2lbs to lose to get to my first target! I've just been counting calories, not cutting anything out and here we are 4 weeks later! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Massive well done :D it looks like you're doing really well with the weight loss :D


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks Emmy :) I probably wouldn't have put as much effort in if I wasn't getting married lol! After my first preg I didn't get back to pre preg size for about 16 months! I hope to be back in pre preg jeans by 13th July (friends little boys party) and I think that's pretty realistic :) xxx


----------



## aly888

Wow! 11lb in four weeks is fantastic. Well done hun...
On the other hand, I've lost 1lb in the last three weeks :dohh:

You're right, you are super organised. But if you think your nervous/excited now you just wait until you've only got 9 weeks left :lol:


----------



## EmmyReece

Mummy May said:


> Thanks Emmy :) I probably wouldn't have put as much effort in if I wasn't getting married lol! After my first preg I didn't get back to pre preg size for about 16 months! I hope to be back in pre preg jeans by 13th July (friends little boys party) and I think that's pretty realistic :) xxx

Yep I'd say that's pretty realistic too

I don't think it's going to be long before you've lost a stone :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh Aly I know, but it seems to be coming round quick so it won't be long haha! And well done on your 1lb, its better than 0lbs ;) and you're doing bootcamp aren't you? I bet you're toning right up rather than losing. 

Emmy, I think you're right about it not being long til I lose a stone :D hopefully by Weds next week I will have made it (or atleast only be 1lb off) This is the safest diet I've ever done I think, and by not cutting things out (think chocolate) then I have no reason to crave it and binge :D

I'm really excited for the wedding today! And only 2 weeks on Sat til I go dress shopping eeeeeeppppp! Its going to take all my efforts not to buy one on that first day, I'm visiting another shop the week after :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

If you have a favourite you can always go back and try it on again, that's what I did, I chose what I thought was my dress, but looking back at pictures ended up changing my mind, so went back to make sure. You need to be certain about these things as you'll be looking back at the photos for the rest of your life.

:happydance: :wohoo: for dress shopping :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Can't wait to go dress shopping, I just want to make sure the church and venue all get booked properly without a hitch!


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyyy well done on the weight loss :happydance:

Not long until dress shopping now :D


----------



## Mummy May

So I had a hellish day yesterday! General all round bad day! Was feeling really shitty so decided to go for a drive in the new car (driving always helps my mood!) We got the car on Weds night, about half 7 (I was devastated to see my old car go, I cried for an hour lol! But we need this bigger one!) So anywayyyy, went for a drive about 3pm, turned a corner and the car stopped, just bloody stopped and wouldn't move again! SIL had to come and rescue me and the kids and I had to leave the car. The garage we bought it from have been and picked it up to take it back to be fixed. Luckily for me, MIL has put me on her insurance and lent me her car! Sigghhhhhhhhhh! Hope today is better! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Today is already a better day :) I've lost another 1lb so I'm now 12lbs down :D I weigh myself on a Weds and on a Friday, I know I should skip the Friday but I can't help it hehe. Date night tonight! xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I used to weigh myself on a Saturday when I took the kids to my mum's as she had scales and I didn't. Then I bought scales and got a bit obsessed and just weighed myself any time I was near them. My scales have gone now haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Nooooo, what a hellish day for you yesterday :hugs:

Glad today has started off better and fingers crossed it carries on that way xx


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou, me tooo :) Yeah I used to get a bit obsessive about weighing too so I'm doing quite well now haha! xxx


----------



## aly888

Oh no, sucky news about your car. What have the garage said it is?

Hope things have picked up for you since then. Well done on another 1lb too :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

I wasn't prepared to have the car back after the hassle we had - I knew I wouldn't trust it again. So I've got my wonderful trusty old car back :happydance: and my money... Well most of it, they kept my £200, even though they sold me a dodgy car! But anyways! So were going car shopping today, having to go over to Preston as there's nothing in Cumbria in our price range that's decent and big enough and from a 'proper' car dealership. I don't want to be stung again and I want to feel safe so I'm taking no chances!! Haven't done anything weddingy for a couple of weeks, but 2 weeks til dress shopping :D woohoo! Xx


----------



## aly888

They kept £200??! That's illegal...!!

Good luck finding a car today hun. Hope you find something suitable x


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh im so glad you got your old car back and are looking for another one!!

Thats not right about them keeping £200 surely they should be giving you extra for wasting your time and selling you a faulty car!!


----------



## EmmyReece

They definitely shouldn't be keeping that £200, how cheeky of them :shock:

Hope you find a decent car today xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I was really annoyed about it too! OH didn't wanna kick up a fuss though because we had so much of a nightmare even getting them to agree to giving us our money back - they avoided us for quite a while, ignoring phone calls etc so we were happy just to take it and run and not be stuck with that car lol! Very windy on the M6 today :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Drive safely :hugs: might be worth getting in touch with trading standards or something as £200 is a lot of money to lose out on xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It is very windy here today too. I agree you should get in touch with trading standards, keeping that money isn't right x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I think I'm going to to be honest! Its a lot of money! Xx


----------



## aly888

I can't understand under what grounds they're keeping the money :wacko: They sold you a faulty car. You, perfectly reasonably, didn't want the car back knowing their we're problems with it. They should give you all your money back!!

How did today go? Did/have you managed to find anything? x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah, were almost home now :) we've bought a mondeo ST from Blackpool, going to pick it up on Sat. OH looked so pleased when he got in it that there's no way I could have told him no! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

New car is FABBBBBB! Anyway moving on :) Bought DD's bridesmaid dress today from Monsoon andddd just won my wedding shoes on ebay for £5.50!! They're ex display shoes and have a slight mark on them but I don't think it matters. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCHUH-WO...869&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=350772824772& There they are :) I need to collect more buttons so I can try a button bouquet too. xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh which dress did you go for for LO ?

And those shoes are lovely, what a bargain!


----------



## aly888

Those shoes are beautiful. What an absolute bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy May

I went for the same dress as laura&faith (if youvseen that one) I think its called Estrella. Its funny, I've spent more on her dress than my bridesmaid lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: lovely shoes


----------



## aly888

Haha, it's the same dress we've all gone for :thumbup: It's gorgeous. What colour did you go for?


----------



## laura&faith

Which one have you gone for I've had 2 for faith is it the one that's all lace the one that she's having took up cxx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah the lace one, its ivory I think... Didn't see any other colours! Lol! Bought some GORGEOUS personalised bride and groom owls :D they've cost me a bomb but I couldn't resist, will post the link up when I'm back on the comp. I'm also having mices (another link to follow!) Diet has gone downhill, I'm thinking I'm getting my first proper period coz I feel like crap and want to eat bread and sweets lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hopefully it's gone soon and you can get back on the weight loss if you want to :hugs:


----------



## Mummy May

So I went to my first wedding fayre last night! Got free wine, cake and sweeties lol! Nom! A lady there was selling a bouquet that I just needed but I haven't decided whether to buy them or not, £70 seems a lot to me for fake flowers. I've also decided I need some mirror plates if anyone knows where I can get some at a decent price? xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh what was it like ? £70 does sound a lot but if its really nice it may be worth the spend!
I remember someone saying they are using mirror plates on here so hopefully someone will be able to help you!


----------



## Mummy May

The amount of money people spend on Flowers is unreal but I'm probably going to have to! Though I have found a very similar bunch of flowers (not made up as a bouquet) on ebay for a tenner.... Surely they can't be that hard to prettify! I've kinda gone off buttons now lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

Im getting all mine which is brides bouquet, 4 bridesmaids, 8 buttonholes, a mini one for bobby, 2 ladies coursages, 2 big predastols and a low lie for £300 and something which i thought was good! I was quoted nearly £900 for the same somewhere else!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that is really good, most people would probably have just paid the £900! Sod that lol xx


----------



## xemmax

Do you just want plain mirror plates for the centrepieces?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROUND-SQ...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=220936608985&ps=54

Oh I have no idea about flowers, I haven't got that far yet! Any pics of the ones you like?


----------



## Mummy May

Nope no pics sorry, she was just at the fayre and she doesn't have a pic up of the one I liked. In other news, DD's BM dress came :) its very sweet! Need to try it on her tomorrow though to check its plenty big for her to grow into. Went dress shopping today, alone! The 3 dresses I saw at the fayre and wanted to try were just awful haha! I found one I love though, going back next week with my MOH. Going to another shop tomorrow for more dress trying, and to try the one I originally fell in love with :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

So the dress I tried yest was also lovely but I'm not sure either of them are the one :-/ dress shopping is actually the most difficult/stressful thing I've had to deal with so far. I'm defo going to try the first dress again next week but I'm thinking I should probably do another bridal shop too just to see. Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Try these for the mirror plates hun, they're who I used for my fish bowls :hugs:

https://www.easyfloristsupplies.co.uk/mirror-glass/c656.html


----------



## Mummy May

This is it girls! I've bought my dress :D I can't decide if its bad luck to tell you all about it haha. It wasn't one I tried before but I put it on and it was just 'me' so I ordered it there and then haha. Half the price of the others I had looked at. A steal at £590 and bought a veil too! I'm so chuffed! But now I need different shoes :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so pleased that you've found your dress


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So pleased you found your dress, can't wait to go shopping for mine x


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck shopping, it stressed me out lol! If you have to think about it, its not the one! Xxx


----------



## aly888

Yay for finding your dress :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyyy so happy you found your dress :happydance: whats it like or you not telling ?


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not telling, YET haha I can't decide whether its bad luck or not haha. Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Tell me! I need something to cheer me up!


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think it's bad luck :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy May

So I've had to return DD's dress, bought it in a size 3-4 (she's 2 now) and I couldn't even get one of her arms in because it was that tight. So much for them being big sizes! Back to the drawing board with that I think. May have accidently bought another tea cup last night haha! Things have slowed down a bit atm but my wedding fund is currently empty till I ask for more! Diet is going really badly, went back on the pill when I got my first real period and I'm on day 13 of bleeding and still needing chocolate :-/ hopefully I haven't put too much back on xx


----------



## aly888

Oh no :( The dress is really massive on my LO. although saying that, I've not tried it on her in about 8 month :wacko:

Don't stress too much about the diet. You've got plenty of time. Try not to eat too much chocolate or if you really have to, get some dark chocolate (if you like it, that is) because that is better for you than milk chocolate :thumbup: you'll be fine. Don't worry xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no, I'm buying this dress for Darcey at the weekend, I hope it fits her!

:haha: how many tea cups have you got now ?


----------



## Mummy May

Errmmmm I don't know lol! I just can't resist them anymore haha! Its not a huge deal though, I will just teacup the place out :D 
My daughter is short and she's not the thinnest child but she isn't fat either, all her clothes are 2-3 and fit her so I was really surprised the 3-4 dress didn't fit. I didn't wanna risk buying the bigger one incase that didn't fit either. Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay I have a massive problem. A while ago I wrote a thread about reception venues and asked if people would sacrifice all the little things in their wedding for their dream venue. After that thread we decided not to go for our dream venue and book somewhere cheaper since we didn't actually want to spend 10k on a wedding. Okay, so that was a big mistake. Over the past month I cannot stop thinking about our dream venue and feel completely sick that we booked the other place, I'm at the point where the other place just doesn't seem good enough and not a patch on the place we wanted. If it was just a case of cancelling, I think I would probably cancel it but people have booked rooms already (inlaws) and we've paid deposits on cars, cake and photographer (though they would travel). I just don't know what to do, I feel like I hate the place because it isn't the one we originally wanted. Someone please help! If I hate the place our wedding will be a disaster, someone make me like it again!! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

And now I've thought about it so much I can't sleep. Urgh xx


----------



## aly888

Ahhh huni, do you actually hate the venue you've chosen or is it just in comparison? You just have to remind yourself that if you had gone for the first venue then you wouldn't be able to have half of the extra things you've got. You wouldn't have all your pretty teacups and saucers. You wouldn't have your dream car. The venue it just the room. It's the shell of your wedding. It's all the little bits and pieces that make the day 'yours' and make it memorable to others :flower:


----------



## laura&faith

:hugs: I no exactly how your feeling I give away my dream wedding so me and oh could buy a home and at first I did a proper budget wedding and felt so upset and then upgraded a little bit to the reception we are at now, like oh pointed out to me does it matter where we go aslong as we are getting married you will make it special by putting your own little pieces in to decorate it, don't let it worry you to much xxxx


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou ladies, I don't know if I really hate it but it doesn't help that their function room bit isn't even finished yet so I can't even go and visit yet! I just know its not a patch on the place we wanted. We are going to stay at our dream place for a few days after the wedding so I guess its the best of both worlds!. There's not actually much I can do about it anyway. I might have a drive out there today just to try and remind myself that's its still a lovely place xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no :hugs:
I think you should deffo take a drive over and remind yourself of it!
But I have to say if you really really aren't happy to where it upsets you it's not worth it, if you want to change it and you can then do it!

But try your hardest not to compare, I think no matter where you choose there's always better and you'll always compare so try to think about the good parts about the one you've booked :)


----------



## Mummy May

I think its just hard because I can't actually see the room where my reception will actually be. I feel a bit better about it now, I know that I didn't want to spend all that money and thats why we didn't book our dream venue in the first place, we would rather have a family holiday with the money we saved. Spoken to my Mum and she said we could always save up and go there for vows renewal in a few years when we have more money if we want to. And I know she's right! I haven't been for a drive round yet because I'm feeling utterly miserable today and I don't think it will help. Hopefully I will wake up more positive tomorrow. I don't know what I would do without you lot! Probably have a mental breakdown haha xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I'm feeling A LOT better today, lots more positive :) I can't remember if I put on here but I bought an exercise bike and I'm going to join SW tomorrow as I can't seem to get my fat arse back on the diet wagon haha. I'm still really pleased with what I've lost so far on my own though! I'm going to get OH to ring his Nanna later to ask for some more of our wedding fund, I want to buy my mirror plates (I decided to add them so that my centrepieces don't just look a bit silly)... But now I'm thinking about it again, it might be nice to cover some board or card with nice fabric and sit them on that! Would look like a little picnic. Okay I should probably think that through a bit more! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh so glad you are feeling a bit more positive now :)

Did you join slimming world ?

The boards covered in fabric sounds lovely, that would go really well with your tea cups!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I joined yesterday and so far so good! I was 6lb heavier on their scales than my own so I'm not going to use my home ones again. I'm surprised at all the stuff you can eat too, hopefully I will get to my target in no time :) Florence has been really naughty today, she makes me so angry sometimes the little monster. Soooo I bought a new teacup hey! Nothing wedding related to report today! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh hun :hugs: I know how you feel, I'm forever having doubts and nightmares that it will all be horrible or no one will show and I'll regret everything! Thing si if you've gone with the big venue you'd probably be feeling sick about the money spent and really upset you couldn't make it personal the way you wanted it, which, like Aly said, is what makes it your day! It isn't the venue that makes the wedding, and I'm sure that once the function room is finished you'll feel much better about it. Plus, I've seen village halls made amazing and personal, and huge stately homes made to look tacky; it really depends a lot on what you do with it, and I love your tea cups etc (and I'm so fussy :haha: ). Anyway, £10k is crazy, would you really have been happy spending so much on the venue and missing out on everything else?


----------



## Mummy May

I would very much like to say no, but I'm going to say maybe :rofl: it will all be very personal to us though and I know it will still be amazing - I just need to get over it haha! Were going to a night at our 'dream' place next month, so I will tell you how I feel when I get back lol. I don't wanna speand the big bucks though really. I mean my budget now is realistically going to end up at about 6k all in, I couldn't have my dream venue alone for that hahaha! 
Treated myself to a TB bag earlier, its just a shopper bag so was cheapish but while I was on there I saw a bag I would love for the wedding so need to have a think about that! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: really glad that you're feeling a bit more positive now

How is your first week of sw going? xxx


----------



## Mummy May

It seems to be going well Emmy, I will be amazed if I lose weight - it seems impossible with the amout you can have! I'm having a 'free' curry for tea! How you getting on? Xx


----------



## Lauren25

I think you just have to think what's worth it and would it make your day that much better! We loved so many venues round us but they were all a fortune, like £10000/15000 just for the basics! We decided blowing our savings would make it that much better!

Ohh what's the bag like for the wedding ?


----------



## aly888

I'm sure once your venue has built the function room you are going to love it. Have you seen the drawings for it? 

And I reckon you'll be surprised on SW. Loads of people I know are on it and every week they have no idea how they've lost the weight when they've been eating all that they have :lol: When is weigh in day? Good luck x


----------



## Mummy May

Weigh in is Wednesday, I'm really looking forward to it! Had homemade 'free' chips tonight and they were awesome! The bag for the wedding is pale pink clutch with a small pink sparkly bow on it. I'm a proper sucker for Ted Baker, my Mum just reminded me today that when I was about 15/16 I spent all of my birthday money on a pair of TB jeans hahaha xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

What's all the free stuff mean? Sorry!


----------



## Mummy May

There are super free foods (fuit and veg), free foods (pasta, rice, meat, quorn, fish, beans etc) - you can eat as much a day as you like of these foods, but use common sense. Then you're allocated 'syns' depending on your weight and height. A minimum of 5 a day though and you get a book that tells you how much other food is in syns - for example a kit kat 2 finger is 5.5 syns. You also get 2 healthy options a day, I use 350ml skimmed milk and 35g of cereal of 2 weetabix. Its probs sounding really confusing but its actually really easy, and I exercise too :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

So first week I was 3 and half pounds down, not too unhappy with that really. Going to try my wedding dress again on Sat with Mother and MOH, quite excited! Going to take my shoes with me to see if I need to dye them, and a big flower for my hair :D 
Rory is being christened on Sunday so I'm quite looking forward to having a few drinks and chips nom nom :D Nothing else wedding related to update on atm! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the loss :D that's a brilliant start


----------



## Mummy May

It is, but I'm sick of SW already haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: well why don't you go back to calorie counting then? I'm finding it very flexible at the moment, which given our financial situation at the moment is exactly what we need xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Well done! Three pounds is amazing even if it doesn't feel it. I agree, calorie counting is the easiest way, you can eat whatever you want so long as you don't eat over your limit.


----------



## xemmax

Well done on the weight loss, 3.5lbs in a week is amazing!


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks guys! If I don't feel better by Monday I'm just going to start counting calories again. I mean I was literally baulking eating yet another omelette for lunch, I ended up giving it to Florence and just eating beans instead haha. I feel like I need to give it a decent chance though Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Have fun trying on your dress again 2moro! And have a great time at Rory's christening on Sunday! :)


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou :) I'm really looking forward to both! Xx


----------



## aly888

3lbs loss is fab. Well done! But if you aren't agreeing with SW then you need to find another way, because if you don't like it then you won't stick to it. 
Good luck with your dress and accessories today :)


----------



## Mummy May

My dress is still amazing and my shoes go perfectly! I don't need to change anything wooooo. Currently on with booking honeymoon :D xxx


----------



## Mummy May

We've narrowed our honeymoon down to the Sensatori Turkey Resort in Side, but its a brand new hotel so we couldn't decide, luckily for us one of the girls in the travel agents has just gone and will be back on Tues so we can go down and pick her brains about it :) yey! 

In other news.... The building work STILL hasn't started on our wedding venue. When we booked they said it was due to start in March but in all likelihood it would be April.... It's now June haha! Apparently they're having trouble with their architect and said once works starts they will use all resources to have it finished in time. I've emailed him back to ask what happens if it isn't ready, just incase! 
Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hopefully it's not too long until you get a reply about the building work

Turkey is absolutely amazing :cloud9: you will have such a brilliant time xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I always go to Turkey, I love it lol! Heard back about the building work and basically if it isn't finished in time then they will folk out for a marquee and everything we would need to go with it, which obviously would be a financial nightmare for them so its extra motivation for it to be finished in time lol! Its the architect they're having a problem with, but are looking to get another so fingers crossed its done :D xx


----------



## Mummy May

Soooo I haven't updated my ticker yet but my weight loss is now only 6lb off target so I'm pretty chuffed! Also after seeing Bobby in his suit on Lauren's journal I've decided I need to have Rory in a matching suit to his daddy so I'm going to try to sort that out this week if I can eep! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done on the weight loss, you're doing brilliantly.

Where do you normally stay in turkey? We've been to Marmaris and Dalyan, but we're going back to Dalyan again for our honeymoon as we both loved it. We're going to rent a villa this time and fork out for a special private boat trip :cloud9: I'm seriously excited for you, even more so now I know that you know how amazing it is :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Olu Deniz. Most amazing favouritest place in the world. I never fancied Turkey, until I went, and now I can't get enough haha. I might try Marmaris or somewhere though... maybe! I've been put off by the reviews on the Sensatori so we don't know what to do. I'm sure we will think of something lol. 

ANDDDDD I rang the suit hire place this morning and I can have a matching suit for Rory :D :D :D woooooooo! xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Also, I've gone blonde as of about 4 weeks ago lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thomson do somewhere called Barut Andiz which looks really nice. It's only opened this year and it was top of our list if we'd actually gone with an all inclusive option x


----------



## Mummy May

That was a massive worry to us going to a new hotel, it isn't established and doesn't yet have good reviews which I understand is just teething probs but our honeymoon has to be amazing lol! It also has to be 5 star xx


----------



## EmmyReece

There's this one, which is coming up on Thomson as couples only (can't remember if you said you were taking the children or not), but it's 17th out of over 200 hotels in Marmaris 

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah were taking our children so that's a no go. Were going into the store on Sat xx


----------



## EmmyReece

they'll be able to come up with something for you I'm sure of it :)


----------



## Lauren25

Aww that's great news about Rory having a matching suit :cloud9: how old will he be on the day ?

Bet you can't wait to book your honeymoon :D


----------



## Mummy May

He will be 11 months and 1 day lol! He's a big boy though - squeezing out of his 3-6m Sleepsuit yesterday lol! His suit will cost the same as his Daddy's but I don't care, were only doing this once :) 
I am very very much looking forward to booking my honeymoon, mainly because I'm dying to go on holiday and we can't this year for obvious reasons so I'm going to book our honeymoon and get excited about that instead lol xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I've booked my honeymoon wooooooooooooooooo! :D xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: brilliant :D where have you decided on in the end?


----------



## Mummy May

Turkey, the place we've been before lol. Our disaster holiday last year put us off trying anywhere new. I am so bloody excited haha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww am really chuffed for you :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyyyy for booking your honeymoon :happydance:

How are the wedding plans coming along ?


----------



## Mummy May

Wedding plans aren't doing much atm, but getting more wedding fund today so when we get back from our romantic time away on Weds I will be buying the fabric squares for centrepieces and I'm going to a local silk flower stockist to pick my own flowers as I've still no idea what I want :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

So we've just had a lovely few days away on our own, it did clarify for us that we could never leave the kids to go abroad! Anyways, we now have more of our wedding fund so I can pay some more off the honeymoon and finish off my centrepieces! I realllllyyyyy need to knuckle down and finish my invites and find somewhere I can print my inserts. I'm wondering what I should put in the invite, I was going to make something business card sized with local accommodation on? Also, we are not putting on any transport for our guests, do I need to specify this? And do we have to put a money/ present card in? Lol! Xxx


----------



## xemmax

Eek I am rubbish with invites but I think all of that is a good idea, the more information the better! Alternatively set up a wedding website where you can post all of the information and then put the link in the invitation xx


----------



## Mummy May

I've done 1 prototype 'inside' my invite (my mum will end up with this one lol) and now I'm thinking that the outside looks really plain and that I need to add something to it :/ xx


----------



## Mummy May

SO! I've decided not to add anything to the invites, I did try the things that were suggested and I didnt like them at all. I've printed out all of the inserts (the main bit anyway) and they're ready to cut up - borrowing the guillotine thingy from work to do that! I'm not sure what else to put in, I've got my RSVP cards, and I need to make a 'money please' card (LOL) but not sure if I need to put anything in about accommodation :/
Taking the boys to pick and try suits on the 27th of this month, were already off as were going to a party in the aft so taking them in the morning! Very excited. I can't believe how quick its going, I feel so sick and excited at the same time lol. 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Your far more organised than me!


----------



## emyandpotato

Glad you decided not to change your invites, they really are lovely! What sort of suits are you thinking of going for?


----------



## Mummy May

They're going for the 'prince Edward' ones from Greenwoods, I paid for them before Rory was born so it was one less thing to worry about, but I'm looking forward to seeing them on. I've got all of my invites ready to be stuck together now and I've decided not to put anything in about accommodation either , I text everyone to tell them if they wanted to stay then to contact the hotel directly (there's no way I'm sorting that!) and I know for a fact there's only 3 rooms left now, so if they haven't sorted it, that's their problem. My dress is due in towards the end of August and I'm really looking forward to trying it on again and it not being slightly tight :) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Just googled them and they're gorgeous! Love the colour.


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks :) I've decided to pay someone to do my wedding make up and it's £50 for a trial and for her to come to me on the day so I don't think that's too bad. I just don't want to have to worry about doing it wrong on the big day! Also we've just sold the spare van so wedding shopping can commence again, need to fish my centrepieces and finish my invites first I think so I can pack my teacups away for Christmas lol! 
Also, I don't want to pay for my BM to have her make up done, but how do. Say that to her? I just can't really afford it! Xx


----------



## DanielleM

I know what you mean about the makeup situation, I have found someone who does a trial and makeup on the day for £75 and she charges £35 for BM mother etc. I am just going to say to them I have someone coming to do my makeup, it is £35 or do you want to do your own makeup? I have bought their dresses, jewellery, shoes, hair accessories, I am not paying for makeup too.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

DanielleM said:


> I know what you mean about the makeup situation, I have found someone who does a trial and makeup on the day for £75 and she charges £35 for BM mother etc. I am just going to say to them I have someone coming to do my makeup, it is £35 or do you want to do your own makeup? I have bought their dresses, jewellery, shoes, hair accessories, I am not paying for makeup too.

I think that's the best way to do it. Ask them if they want to pay or do it themselves x


----------



## Mummy May

I just feel a bit stingy since her dress was only £30 lol! The makeup lady is on her holiday ATM so I will ask when she comes back. I have bought dress, buying shoes and jewellery but I told her I might not be able to get her a bag too - if her shoes come in cheap I might offer bag or make up, and she can buy the other xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd send them a message saying:

Hiya, feel a little awkward but here goes. I am getting my makeup done for the wedding day and I'm really sorry but I can't afford to pay for yours too. If you'd like to pay yourself then I'd be more than happy to book you in, or if you want to do your own that's fine too! I'm really sorry, I wish I could afford it!


----------



## Mummy May

Going to pick my suits this morning eep! BM makeup will only be £25 so I don't think she will mind that at all :) ordered BM shoes and bag in the Debenhams sale for a grand total of about £38, pleased with that! I just need to find her some nice pearls now, she knows she is getting them and that will also be my gift to her xx


----------



## lozzy21

You still way more organised than me!


----------



## Tasha

£25 is good, so I cant see it being a problem especially as you've got everything else.


----------



## Mummy May

She doesn't want her make up done, and that is fine! She had it done for her MIL's wedding and they made her look like a trannie so she had to take it off and start again and thats stuck in her mind! Thats fair enough :)
We went on Saturday and picked the suits and actually didn't go for the Prince Edward, we went for the tailcoat instead, in a dark grey colour with a mint cravat and hankie. MY GOD I almost cried, he looked so gorgeous in it - I'm going to be a wreck on my wedding day haha. Jason walked over to the mirror and said phwoar at himself so he was impressed :rofl:
BM shoes and bag should be arriving today, more teacups still arriving but I still want more. Going to order my fabric squares for centrepieces when they come back into stock on ebay and thats about it really. Need to stick all my invites together and order so small envelopes for my RSVP's - decided I'm not stamping them though! I'm getting really excited now, and also nervous! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Invites done! OH doesn't want to put a money poem in so we won't be doing that. All that will be going in is the RSVP and its envelope. Question though, do I really need to put an envelope in for my RSVP? I know I probably would, but do I have to? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think you HAVE to, but we put one in xx


----------



## Tasha

You don't have to, I think people mostly do it in the hope that it means people actually bother to return them.


----------



## Lauren25

You don't have to but I probs would :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'd probably do it because it'd mean more chance of getting them back.


----------



## Mummy May

If people don't return them they won't be coming :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy May

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO after days of stressing, I have finally (I think) found my bridal flowers. So bloomin chuffed! From a lovely seller on Folksy called Blue Teds Ticket xx


----------



## lozzy21

We're just doing an electronic RSVP. Figured more people are more likely to do it if they can send a email or a txt.


----------



## Mummy May

Well Lozzy I have RSVP cards but in my invites I have written to RSVP to our home address or my email address so I guess people will have a choice. I've just payed the lovely Gemma at Blue Teds Ticket for my gorgeous fantastic bouquet, she's changing it a little for me but I cannot explain how bloody ecstatic I am about it, it is AMAZING! Need to find me some earrings now xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Stalking! Love reading your thread hun, it's making me realise how much I have to think about 
xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks :) Yeah there is a lot but if you eliminate the stress (for me it was my in laws lol) then its actually really fin to do!

Anywayyyyy
Spoke to the vicar yesterday and he said we don't need our birth certificates, we just have to sign something to say who we are. We have to have a 2 hour visit with him in October and our banns will be read around 7th November. OMG it actually feels very real now, I'm actually getting married. scary!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

My flowers should be here this week, just ordered a little mouse to sit with a basket I'm going to have for people to put disp cameras back into (mouse isn't real lol). Ordering BM some shoes today and checking out BM jewellery. Going to pay the rest of the honey moon deposit this morning and will hopefully be seeing the florist in next couple of weeks xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Wow, you're so organised. Love the idea of putting the used cameras in a basket rather than leaving them on the tables till the end. Xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I literally just realised that BM is best man and bridesmaid haha. Best man is getting shoes, bridesmaid getting jewellery! 
I would quite like to have a basket with flip flops too for sore feet but I haven't found any flip flops cheap enough yet :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh and my flowers arrived and are beautiful!!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

6 months today! shhhiiiittttttttt!!!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

6 months ohh my word its flying round!!

I wanna see your flowers :)


----------



## Mummy May

https://folksy.com/items/4290262-Vi...ace-and-Pearl-Bouquet-The-Shabby-Chic-bouquet

Its like that but instead of golds, i have very pale pink :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wow, that looks gorgeous. And it really is flying in. I just thought how quick the last month has gone how excited I was it was a year away and now it's less than 11 months, where did that go, the next few months will fly by!!


----------



## Mummy May

I know, its mental. Found a flower girl dress I like and its £300 so a non starter lol! Hopefully the new season will bring some pretties into high street shops. Xx


----------



## Tasha

Your flowers are beautiful x


----------



## Mummy May

Thank you :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh they are lovely :)


----------



## Mummy May

Thank you, they're more beautiful in real life! Had another wedding nightmare last night lol! Got up on my wedding morning and i hadn't realised the wedding was so close and I hadn't ordered buttonholes! Managed to get some done and they were purple, and I cried so she changed them to red? Weird! Going to get on to the florist this week hahaha xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I keep having wedding nightmares too xx


----------



## Mummy May

Been to see the florist this morning, she was being an awkward bitch. Mainly because she's SIL's best friend and we've had a falling out with her being mosey and interfering (she visited our venue last week for coffee after never having been before and had the cheek to discuss our wedding room with the manager) but the less said about that the better. I have ordered all the buttonholes, were having white carnations, and J is having a pale green one so he stands out. We're going to try to get BM a wrist corsage similar to my flowers. We've also decided to have our Dad's in suits, we weren't originally going to but changed our minds. I can't have ugh left to do now surely hahaha. I think I have enough teacups too, I have 17 pretty ones and 10 extra ones which aren't as nice (might put them on SIL's table haha) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

She sounds like a nosey cow! What a cheek! 

Sounds like you're so organised, I can't even begin to think about flowers and bouquet.


----------



## Mummy May

You've got pleantly of time, don't worry :) oh she's a proper nosey cow, can't stand her atm xx


----------



## xemmax

Love your flowers! So sorry you're having a hard time with SIL, why did she do that? Does she honestly have so little going on in her own life that she has to spy on your wedding? Bizarre!


----------



## Mummy May

Nope, she's due a baby any time now. Me and OH have come to the conclusion its jealousy! Were going for a night away to get away from all the dtress xx


----------



## lozzy21

Have you decide where your going on your night away?


----------



## Mummy May

Not yet, but were now thinking we may take the kids too and if we do it will be Blackpool or somewhere xx


----------



## lozzy21

I'm off to Blackpool, well the next town along end of next week to visit OH's family.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh nice! Were looking to go on 13th or 14th of Sept - car needs brake pads and a service so can't go just now xx


----------



## Tasha

It sounds very stressful, a night away will be good for you!

Blackpool is some where I think my kids would love but it a four hour drive from here not including the million stops we would need.


----------



## Mummy May

Its about 2 and a half from us not including stops, I just remember it being so magical as a child and I think Florence would love it!! Looking forward to it - though I don't know if I can have it off work yet as we have no staff haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hopefully you can get the time off. I remember it feeling really magical as a child too :blush: It's about 4 hours from us as well, but we tend to travel to the in laws' for the night and then the following day go from theirs as it's only about 1-1.5 hours :D


----------



## Mummy May

They just rang to say my dress is in! And I cried lol! It's becoming very real now lol xx


----------



## Tasha

Soooo exciting.


----------



## Mummy May

I will be honest, I'm shitting it lol xx


----------



## Tasha

:haha: that is normal. It is feeling so soon now. You will be fine though :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ooooooo so exciting!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Eep! My bridesmaid is in bloody Italy so can't go try it on this week. I could o with the extra week of dieting though really hah xx


----------



## Lauren25

How exciting!! I really wanna see it :)


----------



## xemmax

So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleLady04

So excited for you :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

newly stalking :) How exciting! xx


----------



## Mummy May

So I still haven't been to try on my dress, my BM isn't free until Friday 13th Sept so I don't know whether to wait or just go alone. I need to finish my evening invites, I'm asking people to RSVP to the evening, I'm not holding out much hope because its by email but I will still need numbers for food. Xx


----------



## xemmax

Is there anyone else you could take? I'd hate waiting that long but it's probably best not to go alone, just so you can get some other opinions!

Fingers crossed you get all your RSVPs. Our venue only asks for an estimate as they only provide food for a certain percentage of the evening guests, I think it's like 75% or something xx


----------



## Mummy May

I don't need opinions, it's MY wedding dress, the one I've bought and will be wearing, it's just to try on again. So it's not urgent but I don't wanna wait! My venue will also be catering for a certain amount but I still need to know how many might come so I can sort a percentage of that. The list keeps changing though xx


----------



## xemmax

Ahhh I see.. I'd be the same though and desperate to go! Are you going to wait for your BM?


----------



## Tasha

I think I would go now sort of thing because I am impatient and couldn't wait that long and also because I think it would be nice just you, taking it all in on your own. Your wedding day you wont get much time just you so it will be nice to take in some of the dress now.


----------



## Mummy May

I've just read that back and realised it hasn't came accross very nicely lol! I was just trying to explain, ah sometimes things don't read properly I suppose!
I don't know what to do, I'm going to think on it some more because I will have to have my little boy with me (not that he will make much noise bless him) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Have you decided when you're gonna go to try on your dress?

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I think I'm going to go on Friday 13th, I'm really gonna have to sort my invites too,they're going out next month! Xx


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Mummy May said:


> I think I'm going to go on Friday 13th, I'm really gonna have to sort my invites too,they're going out next month! Xx

Trying on your dress on Friday 13th, I take it you're not superstitious! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

I am about certain things, Friday the 13th isn't one of them:) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Can't wait to see it! Are you gonna post photos or do we have to wait til February?


----------



## Mummy May

You have to wait lol! I'm excited to try it again though, I've lost 1 stone since I last tried it, and finally my weight is on the move again! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Wow that's amazing! But no fair :( what's it like at least?


----------



## Mummy May

It's short lol and simple, I can't even remember who makes it to tell you! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

So I had wedding nightmares literally all night with a break in the middle when I couldn't get back to sleep lol! Time to get everything sorted :rofl: xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I have them every night, I'm so stressed and I don't even know why!


----------



## LittleLady04

I haven't had any wedding nightmares yet, I am having Christening nightmares though! My little mans christening is next Sunday and the venue for the reception has double booked so I'm trying to find another venue, ahhhhhh! But I'm sure nothing like this will happen to any of us when it comes to our weddings, lol.
xxx


----------



## Mummy May

It better bloody not lol xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have them quite often. Hate it!!


----------



## Mummy May

Last night was the worst, hoping for a better night tonight, xx


----------



## Mummy May

Can I put a plain white folded envelope into my invites for RSVP's? Don't know what to o about my evening invites because my printer has broken so can't print the inserts, though the day invites we're a nightmare to cut out anyway lol xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Oh no! I hope you get your printer fixed soon. I don't see a problem with putting in a white envelope for RSVPs, a good idea I think. 
xxx


----------



## Mummy May

5 months to go arghhh! Invites go out next month! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Excited for you :) xxx


----------



## Mummy May

So I have a cable to hopefully fix my printer so I can finish my invites. Still haven't been to try my dress but have bought 6 more cups lol! Feel like I should be doing stuff but just don't have time ATM xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay so I've finally pulled my finger out and printed all the inserts for my evening invites, just a couple of things to add to the main invites then I'm done and the can go out. Thank god!!! 

Oh no actually, I have to stick lots of felt bits to my evening ones :( wahh!!
Going to try my dress on again next Friday, I've lost a stone since I ordered it so hopefully it will now be a perfect fit! Would still like to lose another stone if I can, but I'm not making much effort tbh!
I now have plenty of cups and saucers for centrepieces but I think I want to use books too :( I'm an idiot and cannot afford to buy more things like that lol! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay I'm considering ditching my homemade invites. I'm really worried that people will be gossiping about how shit they look (OHs family are a pack of gossips).
Got another chunk of our wedding fund, going to pay off my dress tomorrow. Also going to pay off the suits and photographer hopefully. And I really really need to find a bridesmaid dress for DD. xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You've put so much time and effort in to them. If you like them keep them I say. If you dump them now it's just gonna be more money for you xx


----------



## Mummy May

You are right, but it would be coming out of my pocket, not the wedding fund so I wouldn't mind as much - my bows have arrived so I'm going to try and make my invites look finished and then see what I think !xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm amazed by how organised you are. I'm a shit bride. Haha. 

I've only just done my invites (just plain vista print ones on card) and I get married in 10 weeks. 

I'm sure the ones you've made will be fine. My take on them aslong as they've got the right information on them and they look ok who cares!! Haha. But I'm not normal.


----------



## Mummy May

Usually I would agree, but I can just imagine them lot slagging them off and me finding out... I would be ripping heads off :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay they're almost done. I've ran out of tiny bows so can't finish 4 but apart from that, it's just addressing them. Seems very real now, I'm scared lol! Not sending my evening evites til next month ish xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Can you post a pic of the finished result hun? I would love to see them :) if you love them then that's all that matter, don't worry what other think :hugs:
I've cheated and bought some from Hallmark, I've decided I don't have the time or patience to make them
xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh i wanna see the finished result ? And noway can you not use them, they looked fab the last time you showed us :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I will get them out later for a pic. Ordered my chalk pen and my punch for my sheet music. Need to sort some fabric and sign for my cards suitcase! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Dress is paid for! Just bought my BM some pearls from the Warren James sale :haha: £74 worth of stuff for a tenner! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wow good bargain xx


----------



## Mummy May

So if I wasn't feeling nervous enough I had the worst wedding dream last night and it was the worst day of my life. Why do we do this to ourselves? Lol! Rang the vicar last night and were meeting with him on 18th November to sort through all the details. Going to pay the photographer today and order Florence's dress xx


----------



## Mummy May

I've just remembered I haven't posted an invite pic whoops, sorry!
So invites went out last week mostly, I only have a few left to go out now. I've had 1 formal RSVP back already and a couple of informal ones. I've paid the photographer and were going for our pre wedding shoot on 3rd November eep, best get losing some more pounds! Boys going to get measured for their suits in the morning and I will pay those off whilst there. I've just ordered Florence's dress, it was only £30 on eBay, hoping it will be lovely!! 

Heard from our venue yesterday or the day before, building work STILL hasn't started so its looking more and more likely that were going to have a marquee - hopefully they will have sufficient heating!! 
Struggling to find a wrist corsage for BM, keep looking on Etsy but I don't want to order from the US and there aren't many UK ones on there. Annoying!!

Think that's about everything for now :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You still didn't post a pic lol!!!!! Only a few months left. Exciting xx


----------



## lozzy21

16 weeks today!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yesterday Lozzy ;) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Oh yeah lol


----------



## Mummy May

Still! 15 weeks and 6 days isn't long!!! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

It's getting so close now :)


----------



## Mummy May

So here we go again with the wedding dreams, things went wrong of course. I had nobody to help me so I couldn't fasten my dress properly, and I lost my veil. But I've still woken up excited so thats a bonus!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv not had any strange dreams. What have you got left to do?


----------



## Mummy May

Mainly just pay for stuff I think! Then just table plan and table cards, plus order of service. Decide on my hair and have a trial. I can't think of anything off the top of my head but I think I'm pretty organised. Weirdly lol!1 xx


----------



## Smile181c

I feel you on the wedding dreams! Pain in the A aren't they!


----------



## Mummy May

Yes massively!! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

How's it all coming together hun? Much left to do?


----------



## Mummy May

Not too much,waiting on new flower girl dress, only 1 person to get measured for suit, just paying for things!
Got our pre wedding photo shoot on Sunday though! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Oooh that's so exciting! Where are you having it?


----------



## Mummy May

Down at Wastwater - 11am so really I ought to go buy a coat since I don't have one and its bound to rain :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy May

The photos came out really nicely, apart from a couple that we thought we looked like twats in lol!! Were buying a few as pressies :)

So! Hen do tonight!! Feeling really nervous about not being with Jason - we don't do nights apart. But I'm sure it will be fine. Then were off to Scotland for a few days from tomorrow (what a journey that will be!) Will be back Weds to update on hen do :)
xx


----------



## Lauren25

Have a fab hen night, cant wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hope you have a fab time tonight xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hope your hen night was a success!


----------



## Mummy May

Oh my lord my hen do was amazing. Just absolutely the most fun EVER (apart from the dick head bus driver but pfft we will forget him!!) My MOH had us all some little bags made with 'Lucy's hen do' and the date on and inside were loads of little goodies like a plastic wine glass, shot glass, lip balm, nail varnish, lipstick, perfume testers, party feet, a drink and a straw and probably other stuff I have forgotten!! We arrived and threw all our bags in 1 room (we only paid early check in for 1 room) then headed off to the slug and lettuce for cocktails and nibbles for like 4 hours - tipsy time!! We headed back to get changed into our fancy dress around 5 ish and drank even more in our rooms then about 7 we headed back out as things beginning with N - me being NODDY! YEYY!! Has a lovely meal then went out boogying in the town - ended up in a place called Flares which only played older music - 70's,80's,90's and it was fantastic, I didn't want to leave!!! At the end of the night there were only 4 of us left and we decided to walk back to the hotel but some idiot sent us the wrong we which resulted in a 45 min drunken adventure round Newcastle followed by a taxi ride back to the hotel :) Then 4 became 2 and we sat in the bar with some other people until we got kicked out at about 4.20ish. I haven't laughed so much in ages and it was so lovely to have all my friends together. I wanna do it again!!! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Glad you had a good night hun. Flares is awesome, there's one in my hometown (Warrington) and we went when it was my sister's hen do. Can't wait for my hen do now. Less than 3 months until the big day now too. SO exciting xx


----------



## Lauren25

Sounds like great fun, glad you had a great time!
Makes me wanna have mine all over again now!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I really wanna do it again, I've just got a new job but if I can get time off were gonna go back in January :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Met with the vicar last night so its confirmed we are getting married on 7th Feb at 2.00pm. Price has gone up slightly as we have to pay towards heating the church so our fee is £500. We have picked 'Give me joy in my heart' and 'one more step' as 2 of our hymns but I've forgotten the other as it was just one he suggested. There will be 1 reading which is corinthians and he doesn't mind that my Dad won't be giving me away. He made us a rough copy of the service book which he is now going to do a full draft of an e-mail to me so I can make my order of service booklets. I haven't really had many RSVP's back and apparently most people will leave it late which I accept but I'm not chasing anyone and I won't be accepting late ones - which I have told people.

Really pissed off with our reception venue, after no contact since the last time (when he said he would be in touch the next week) I heard from my childminder that her daughter will be having the marquee as they told her LAST WEEK (she gets married there in May). So I'm pretty annoyed they can't be bothered to tell us that when our wedding is less than 3 months away so I've emailed yesterday so find out more information and to say were dissapointed we had to hear from someone else. I'm really annoyed that I'm having to continually chase them up, I know were one of their first weddings and I would expect better service from them. Unless they buck their ideas up they certainly won't be getting any reccommendations from me. Half of me wishes they would just say they can't cater to us so I can find somewhere else - even though we would need to forfeit our honeymoon to afford anywhere else - I don't care at this point!! I e-mailed yesterday afternoon so lets see how long it takes to get a reply xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay - I got a reply. They want to stick us in a 120 person marquee... 50 bloody people in a 120 person marquee. We were promised that eveything would be perfect fif our room wasn't ready but that's just taking the piss. It will look bloody empty!! Fair to say I burst out crying when I got that email. Jason is ringing them tonight to see if they can do better than that - if not it going to be a chnage of venue... Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Will your bar be in there? If your bar is in there and you have a decent size dance floor it will be fine. My room holds 250 but were only having 120 during the day.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not sure - and neither are they!! Jason rang and spoke to them and they're having a meeting on Friday with the marquee person - the manager of the hotel said the marquee size concerns him as it will look empty. Nobody knows a effin thing. Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no :hugs:
Hopefully they can get it all sorted for you and even though its not a good thing they don't know what's going on at least they notice themselves that it could be too big!
Fingers crossed they sort things out for you!


----------



## Mummy May

I can't sleep for feeling anxious about the whole thing. Me and Jason had a good talk last night (that really was pretty inconclusive) but we both agree that we don't really want a marquee and never have done. If we could see the blimmin thing it would be massively helpfu and may change our minds. If it comes down to it, we have found a lovely place not too far away who we have emailed to check their availability. Were just so confused its awful. Do we have a marquee that neither of us really want ot do we (probably) lose our deposit and have something we do want? Sighh. This is a nightmare :( xx


----------



## Tasha

What a nightmare. I would be pushing for your deposit back as the marquee is not what you booked.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah Jason said he will fight for it back, the thing is though we knew there was always a small chance that the room wouldn't be done but when we booked they were pretty adament it would. Its annoying me even more because of how awful they are at keeping in touch - I feel like if they're this bad now what if they don't bother on our day. The other place can cater to us and were going to view it tomorrow night. We will then have to sleep on it until Irton Hall get back in touch on Friday (if they actually bother to) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hugs hun. I really hope everything gets sorted for you and you stop feeling anxious. What a nightmare to have to go through so close to the wedding xx


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks everyone for your support. I'm feeling a lot more positive now. Going to view the new place tonight. If its big enough I shall let you know what its called lol!

The vicar has now made our order of service and e-mailed it to me so all I need to do is print it and make a nice cover for the front :) 

Lots going on atm with this whole venue fiasco, finding another childminder, start my new job in 2 weeks its totally mental but obviously I need this sorted out so that if we do change venue (which is looking very likely) then I need to send out new information to people with the change of venue on. Fun fun times! Who said weddings weren't fun huh! :haha: xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Just reading this now, so sorry about what happened at your venue! :hugs: I don't think you should go for the marque, because you'll forever regret the day not being quite right. I hope the new venue is perfect!


----------



## Mummy May

Wahh. Its not. Its too small :( By a friikin mile!! Can someone puhhhllleeeaaasseee find me a new venue! Were struggling. xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no :hugs:
If I was you I'd see what the venue you have at the minute comes back with on Friday and I'd also be laying down things with them about how poor they have been so far!

I'd be happy to have a little look and see what I can find if you want to pm me details of what you want :)


----------



## emyandpotato

What's your catchment area for venues? I will keep an eye out and ask around! If you're willing to travel a little further there are loads around Windermere. What sort of style were you looking for?


----------



## Mummy May

Thats my problem really, because my church is in my village, I feel like I can't then expect people to travel as far as Windermere. I've e-mailed a couple of places - Sella Park Hall Hotel, and The Woolpack, Eskdale just to see what they can do. We are going to see what Irton Hall comes back with, but short of them saying they will fit us inside then we will very probably be cancelling our booking with them.. I'm still trying not to worry (after a small wobble last night) and we will find something perfect for us xx


----------



## Mummy May

We've decided to cancel Irton Hall - we don't want to end up regretting our wedding day and we really don't want a marquee so were going to cancel. Jason is ringing them later. I'm proper in wedding mode again now though and feel like I have loads to do, I need a list! Need a pashmina and hairslide for my bridesmaid, need some underwear for me (and to decide on a hairstyle), to pay my beautician, to get shoes for Florence and Rory (though may leave Rory in socks). And I've just forgotten what else! Ooh yeah, to get a front cover for our order of service :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

SO! Jason rang Irton Hall last night and they were actually really nice - I was a bit surprised tbh. Jason just explained that we love the hotel and the grounds and tthe sound of the room they're building but we just aren't happy to have a marquee and its a really important day and it has to be perfect. The manager said he completely understands and that he is really sorry that he promised it would be done when he shouldn't have. They are giving us our full deposit back and refunding all the people that have booked rooms. I'm so pleased that they were nice. And pleased we got our deposit back. He said he will be in touch on Monday to get card details for the refund. xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Glad you're getting your deposit back, though that's quite right too. But I'm glad they were nice about it.


----------



## Mummy May

Me too! I'm going to be ringing the other place we like because we don't like their menu :haha: they did say we could change it though within reason so going to try that!! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Just come across Winder Hall and it looks beautiful. Don't know how close to you it is or whether it's in your budget but thought I'd show you as you need a venue! Plus I think they do last minute deals especially as you're close to the date now! https://www.winderhall.co.uk/


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks Emy. Its about a 45 min drive from me now (ish) and I think thats a bit far for my guests to travel (were getting married in our village church). Its very beautiful though and I might email them anyway lol! 
Were waiting on Sella Park to get back to us with a price for the menu we want https://www.sellaparkhotel.co.uk/ admittedly its not in the middle of the lakes as I wanted but theres not much I can do at this late stage since we want to marry in our church xx


----------



## Mummy May

I'm completely at a loss. Its probably not helped by the fact J is off for his stag tomorrow and I'm already feeling weepy but I'm not 100% on Sella Park so we still haven't booked it. There is nowhere close enough that is perfect and I'm totally upset that our wedding isn't going to be anything like I wanted. I'm going to email Winder Hall tonight just incase xx


----------



## Mummy May

New venue is booked - we've gone for Sella Park. I expected to feel relieved at booking it but I don't - probably because it wasn't our first choice but I'm sure it will be amazing anyway. Need to sort out some info cards now xx


----------



## Mummy May

Pissed right off. Again. The lady making our cake has just said there will be a £25 delivery charge to the venue - She never mentioned a delivery charge when we originally booked AND the new venue is closer to her bloody house. Fair to say I'm sick of this effin wedding right now. Xx


----------



## lozzy21

What?! Cheeky cow.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah she said that she charges 50p a mile for delivery - I've just used a route planner and its 11.8 miles from her house to the venue so round that up to 12 miles and thats £6.00, she probably charges both ways but even then its still just £12. So I've just sent her a message telling her all that lol! And I've told her theres no way we can pay any more so were rethinking our cake. Its like you mention the word wedding and people turn into greedy money grabbing you know whats!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Omg thats shocking, cant believe that! If people charge for delivery ive always seen that they charage over a certain amount of miles e.g after 5 miles they charge 50p a mile


----------



## Mummy May

I've calmed down a little now, the lady thought we meant a different Calderbridge further away and we explained that with having to change venue weve incurred extra costs and she said she completely understands and that if we want to change our cake she will give us a discount on any of her other cakes which is actually really kind of her. I'm just so stressed at the moment and nobody understands because I'm the first of my friends to get married lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww thats nice of her, glad you got it all sorted!

Thats exactly the problem i had but i ended up letting it build up and build up and then 2 days before the wedding i ended up having a big break down so whatever you do dont let it build up and dont let little tiny things stress you out!


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks Lauren, I've not really been stressed before ever - its very mentally draining lol! Think the venue change started it but I'm feeling fine again now :) xx


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't appreciate how much weddings stress the bride out until I was actually a bride-to-be myself! I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now though, and the cake issue is hopefully sorted xx


----------



## Mummy May

5 weeks and 6 days to go, cannot believe how quick its coming round! Going to try my dress on for the last time a week on Weds to see if I need any adjustments - I won't though, I haven't lost any weight since I was last there lol! I can't even start buying my last few things just yet because someone in America tried to use my card so its been blocked and I'm being sent a new one... will probs take ages with it being christmas!! 

Been having wine issues- were not having wine on the tables and the inlaws are complaining about it but after asking opinions on another thread in GC were sticking to our guns and not having wine on the tables!! 

Can't remember if I said I have done the place names and table plan - but I have! Just need to write the names onto my mirror now but don't want to do it just yet incase it gets dusty lol! My make up lady seems to have gone AWOL, I messaged her and asked to make an appt to see her to pay her and she didn't reply, so I popped down to her shop to find it closed. Weird! I will try again today so I can find a back up if she can't do it! 

Will be going to pay the venue off probably next week so that its out of the way, also be paying off the honeymoon eeeepppp!!
We haven't yet booked our nights away for after the wedding, we may even book the day we go due to money - were running out fast.

Thank thats pretty much it at the moment.

xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Happy New Year hun!

Glad things are coming together for you, not long now. 

We're not having wine on the tables either xxx


----------



## Tasha

Happy New Year hun. Not only is it this year you get married but next month, so exciting. 

Did you have any luck with the make-up person?


----------



## lozzy21

We get married THIS YEAR!


----------



## Mummy May

I know!! Oh my gaaawwwdddd!!!! Still haven't heard from the makeup lady - my childminders daughter is a beautician though so going to contact her for a price. Need to pick a hair style to try out, going to hopefully pay for our venue this week. And all the little bits!! I'm starting to get excited now xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my, so close now. I'm excited for you. Sorry to hear about your make up lady, and hope it can all get sorted with your childminder's daughter xx


----------



## Mummy May

Full speed ahead! Heard back from the beautician to say that she couldn't access the message and to get intouch via her personal page which I have done, but have the childminders daughter on standby (she charges the same and is mobile). Madea to do list and not that much left to do. Today I've bought my earrings and some fabric for my suitcase. Did a mock up of my centrepieces last night and I am happy with them - just need to get sweets but going to wait a couple of weeks. My venue is closed until Monday but I've emailed all my details over so they can send a final invoice and I can go pay it. Looking for DD's shoes atm, only ones I like are from Monsoon - typical!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Bought DD's shoes, from Monsoon lol! Bought my underwear which I hope arrives before my dress fitting on Weds (ordered yesterday at 6am so fingers crossed!). Printed out my mad libs... well most of them, ran out of ink AND paper which I'm just about to order now so I can print my order of service (which I still have no covers for) anndddd thats probably about it for now :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I hadn't even thought about an order of service! Lol

Sounds like you're on top everything hun, how are your stress levels? 

How long before your wedding did you send out your invitations? I'm not sure when to send mine out.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I sent mine out pretty early, in October, but I wanted my replies back before christmas and I also sent a save the date out probs in about Feb last year. I'm not stressed at all yet, I'm sure I will get there because we are going to run out of money lol! I will cross that bridge when I come to it tbh, not much I can do to stop it! Keep remembering things I shoudl be doing xx


----------



## Lauren25

Eeekkk its getting so close, im so excited for you!


----------



## Mummy May

MIL is kicking off about wine again... Sighhh


----------



## Tasha

FGS!! She can buy her own wine silly cow


----------



## Mummy May

That's what we've said to her, we don't want wine on the tables - regardless of whether she buys it or not. She said she went to a wedding where there was no wine and it was embarrassing because nobody knew what to do. I mean we are buying people a drink, then they can choose what they want because a lot of our guests don't like wine. She said we can either sort it or she will ring the hotel and do it.... So were going to tell the hotel not to take orders from other people. We know its kind but we just don't want it - she also said ''I haven't asked for anything'' - Why would she?!?! Its our wedding!! Not going to stress out, my rant has helped but were sticking to what WE want xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ugh it drives me mad people like that. OHs sister and dad don't get on, they had a massive falling out years and years ago but she's of course invited to the wedding. He keeps going on about how it will ruin his day. Well it's OUR day so get over it!

I'd be fuming if someone tried to change something in the wedding when I'd specifically said no, I'd be even more raging if the hotel did anything that wasn't instructed by you or you OH x


----------



## LittleLady04

Good for you hun, don't let her bully you into something you don't want.

I wish my future mil was as interested in our wedding, she hasn't once asked me about our plans or offered to help.

Glad to hear you're not stressing :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I'm still fuming haha! Going to pay for my cake today :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Paid for our car, bought BM's hair slide (NOTHS - beautiful!!), earrings arrived and think they're maybe a tad blingy for me but I will ask J later on what he thinks... I may be getting excited now :)

Dress fitting tomorrow and Thurs its paying for cake and chair covers and the lady is going to show me how to put the covers on xx


----------



## Mummy May

Cake paid! Chair covers paid, and the lovely kind lady has given us the more expensive covers for the same price because they're easier to put on (were doing them ourselves) she's also giving me extra for free! So I can cover extra chairs in the evening if I wish. How sweet!
Florence had a bad dream and woke up crying this morning at 04.22 and that was it, I couldn't stop thinking about the wedding... so here I am lol! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Glad to hear everything is going well. Must be such a nice feeling getting everything paid off.

That's very kind of chair cover lady :) some people can be so nice and genuine xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

How's all the planning coming together? Not long now :)

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I don't really have much to do atm- I need to order DD's shoes which you've just reminded me lol! Need to put my order of service's together and thats possibly it. I don't know lol! I'm not stressed yet. Would like to lose a few lbs but I just seem to be always hungry! xx


----------



## Mummy May

So I've had my hair trial, loved it! Its plaited at the front with a big scruffy bun at the back. I have my last dress fitting next week. I need to put together my order of service but I don't think I like the covers of them. Were trying to book our night away after the wedding but its getting complicated with J's Nanna booking it for us. I've ordered DD's shoes and thats about it. I'm not stressed or anything yet!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Had my make up trial this aft, took a while because I kept wanting it darker haha! I'm happy now though :) Just booked our night away - did it myself for easiness and trying to think of where to go for our second night with the children, maybe Edinburgh! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Florence's 2nd pair of shoes arrived and again they don't fit! Considering Toms for her tbh! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nightmare! Andrews step mum got Niamh's so I can't give you any tips on where to try.


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no! Where were the 2 pairs from ?

Toms would look super cute


----------



## Mummy May

A pair from Next and a pair from Monsoon. I've ordered a bigger size of the same shoe from Next - if they're no good I think it will have to be pink sparkly Toms (which is what she wants!!) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Bigger pair of shoes arrived and they fit yeyy! Just emailed the man with the wedding car to confirm timings, filled in all the photographers paperwork, done half my order of services (I'm 7 short grr), stamped all my thankyou tags. Its all coming together! xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay, not long now. Is there much left to sort?


----------



## Mummy May

I really hope not lol! I need to buy more printer ink and print out my last 7 order of service then assemble them. Need to tie the thankyou tags to my favours. Want to sort the teacups into tables and box them ready to go. Need to pick up Florence's pressie one afternoon this week. Need to pick up my wedding ring on Thursday - hopefully it will now fit! Need to think of men's favours - I can't decide what to do but I have bags for something yummy to go in! Possibly Ferrero Rocher or something similar. We also need to pick a song for first dance - soon! All this looks a lot but its just little bits really. Off Weds this week and then I'm only working Monday and Tuesday next week :) 
Florence's dress is slightly tight so going to try it on her again next week and if its too small I may need to do a mad dash for something else xx


----------



## DanielleM

Oh Christ you seem so calm!! I will need some Prozac or something before mine!!! So exciting. It doesn't seem that long ago when we were all in the early stages of planning, although I have neglected my wedding journal so much!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah its crept up on me pretty quickly lol! Luckily for me I'm a postie and don't have much time for thinking weddings on my round - means I don't have to go mental at work haha! I also forgot we don't have best man/bridesmaid pressies yet! I have gotten my BM some pearls but those are to wear on the day xx


----------



## Mummy May

I feel SO nervous this morning, today is the last day I will try my dress before I wear it on my wedding day. I'm praying it fits perfectly! Serious butterflies in my tummy. Roll on 3.30! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So exciting that it's soon. Sometimes I feel like mine is ages away and then I look at what I have left to do and think how the hell will I get all this done in 5 months haha. 

How did the dress fitting go?


----------



## Lauren25

How did the final dress fitting go ?
Glad you got Florence's shoes sorted!

Ekkkk not long now, I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah it fit almost perfectly, by the day it will fit perfectly lol! I've got my greedy eating under control and doing well :) picking it up next Thursday at 1! The boys suits are in so they need to go and try those on, Jason doesn't want me to go so its a surprise on the day lol! Sorted and packed all my teacups into tables but I think we're gonna need more sweets, not convinced we have enough. Bought disposable cameras yesterday and some thank you cards and finished my order of service and collected DD's pressie. Really not much left to do at all eep! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Glad the fitting went well :) Not long now, you're so organised xxx


----------



## Mummy May

1 week today! Arghhhhh!! So blimmin nervous! Wedding nightmares last night too. Fun times :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

Two sleeps!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I know! I feel so sick!! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Yay! One more sleep!!! 

Good Luck for tomorrow hun, enjoy every minute of it :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Lauren25

Eeeeekkkkk you get married 2moro!! Good luck, will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Camlet

Ooh good luck for tomorrow! :D xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OMG so exciting that it's tomorrow. Good luck, enjoy and can't wait to hear all about it. So excited and happy for you xx


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks girls! I'm so so nervous! I couldn't stop laughing at the rehersal last night :D xx


----------



## FirstBean

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you have an amazing day.


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou xx


----------



## Mummy May

OHHHH MYYYY GOOODDDD!!! I get married today!! Shitting it lol!! xx


----------



## KrissyC

oooooooo so excited for you! Best advice I got was to relax, take your time, take it all in and enjoy yourselves. Hope you both have a great day! X


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou hun xx


----------



## lilyd

Not been following this thread, but just saw that today's the day! Hope you have a fantastic day and that it goes exactly how you want it to. Enjoy! x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Have an amazing day xxxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Enjoy your day! Hope it's awesome : )


----------



## lozzy21

Hope your having am awesome time!0


----------



## LittleLady04

Hope you've had an amazing day, Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks ladies, I did have a very lovely day! And I'm now a Mrs - feels weird! We're away on our own tonight so will update tomorrow ish xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Congratulations! Hope it went perfectly x


----------



## DanielleM

Can't wait to see some pictures!! x


----------

